# The Making Of Sean B Vol 2.. With Added WILL Power!



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Right then lads and ladies. Ive been lurking around here and droping inappropriate comments and generally asking silly questions for quite a while now. I have also been hammering it hard in the gym and the kitchen. I think its about time i shared myjourney. Idont know if anyone actually wants to hear my drivvle and see my ugly face(yes its not pretty) but tough im here :thumb:

I have a goal in mind for this year but will share that at a later stage.

For now i have been lucky enough to be taken in by and work with the very respectable @Bad Alan

Short term goals are to get shredded to see whats under this mess.

Long term goals are to build from the base i end up with and create a respectable proportioned mountain of mass

Stats

Age 25

Height 5.9

Weight 95.5kg

Areas that are weak... arms and calves mainly.

Anyway i will try and keep this updated as much as poss. will be posting routines, weights, daily intake, cardio , and hopefully the odd PB, i like to take vids... all kinds :whistling: ..... but mainly of main excerises.. and will try and get some up .

Heres a few shots of me ATM













I KNOW IM AN UGLY GIT!

Enjoy

fook knows why the zip folders are there :S

sean 1.zip

sean 2.zip

sean 3.zip

sean 4.zip

sean 5.zip

sean 6.zip


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

To kick things off did HIIT. Fasted cardio this morning and meal 2 is already going dwn the hatch !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

All set up and ready to rock  looking good already and strong as an OX! Can't wait to see results as we go, you're going to look even more impressive peeled right down.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So did arms yday 12/6/14

Rope extensions

plate 4 .. 4 x 15

Incline dumbells

working sets of 3 x 8 with 15kg

Incline ez tri extensions

working sets of 50 kg x 6 x 2 followed by 40kg x14

Seated ez curls 1/2 ROM

1 x 8 40 kg too easy so

1 x 8 with 50 kg

1 x 15 with 30 kg

Standing neutral grip cable tri extension plate 1

5 x 10reps only rest is while other arm working.MAHOOOSIVE PUMP.

Rope cable hammers.

5 x 10 with 20 sec rest per set...

Again.. Ridiculous pump and again plate 4

Finished off with some calves leg press calve stretch

20 reps 20 secs repeated 4 times

Seated calves 45 kg 15 reps 20 secs x 3

standing raises with BW to failure

In and outh within the hour . Then stuffed my body full of goodies until my belly was pregnant!

Diet was spot on yday and so far again today. Can already feel a difference . But that may be down to other supplements .

Not gna lie. Not massive doms today . Im use to more volume. But preffered this style . But i defo feel the need for a rest day. Thank god its friday folks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In 

Look good mate. Much leaner than me and you've got legs lol.

Haven't trained mine for 3 months cos of back being knackered 

Starting again next week hopefully.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

About time we had more people with glasses on here!

Subbed mate. Were you in that comp a couple of weeks back?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@sxbarnes what comp dude? Ive never actually been to a bodybuilding show but plan too go watch the muscletalk show at end of month.. @Ginger Ben. I feel your pain mate . Well slightly . I read that you hurt your back. I partially slipped a lower lumber disc in december. So sympathise. But we gta have a big cup of man up and work round these things  eventually


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry mate. Will put some pics up of someone similar a while back. He was completely shredded so err my error 

I suppose I'll have to go to muscle talk this year if its still in Bedford


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha you make it sound such a chore :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha you make it sound such a chore :lol:


No just hate Bedford! And I'm a lazy cnut


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha. All this dieting malarky has made me go from lazy mess that sat on the sofa in fear of using up extra bulking cals. To some speed walking workaholic.

P.s for anyone interested week 2s pics will be up tomo as originals were taken last sat . . Not sure the camera will show the difference i can see, but genuinley over the moon with results so far!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha. All this dieting malarky has made me go from lazy mess that sat on the sofa in fear of using up extra bulking cals. To some speed walking workaholic.
> 
> P.s for anyone interested week 2s pics will be up tomo as originals were taken last sat . . Not sure the camera will show the difference i can see, but genuinley over the moon with results so far!


Chuck em up mate! If yoyre happy, the clever people on here will be able to see more:thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Slowly slowly!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate 

Looking very impressive, even without dieting down


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers dude. Good to have you on board. Ill be sure to pop into your journal!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice and lean there mate. Good base


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In mate!!!

Will knows his sh1t so you're in safe hands!!

Look great btw:thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice base to start with, seem very similar to sharpy physique and nearly as ugly!!

All the best with Al, look forward to updates.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 152545
> 
> 
> Slowly slowly!


Girl waist


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Nice base to start with, seem very similar to sharpy physique and nearly as ugly!!
> 
> All the best with Al, look forward to updates.


LMAO. Your a funny fella. I think @Sharpy76 has a good 5-6 inches per arm on me for a start lol!

But its ok i have legs. Well minus calves lol :whistling:

@theyouth. Dont hate ur adding the mass . And fast u beast !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> In mate!!!
> 
> Will knows his sh1t so you're in safe hands!!
> 
> Look great btw:thumb:


Yeh your not wrong im not sure if its placebo but i already feel i have changed . Saying that i probs have diet has changed dramatically.

Have every faith in will i just gta follow to the T and put thw graft in. Looking freaky bigman ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh your not wrong im not sure if its placebo but i already feel i have changed . Saying that i probs have diet has changed dramatically.
> 
> Have every faith in will i just gta follow to the T and put thw graft in. Looking freaky bigman ! :thumbup1:


Diet makes the world of difference when it's nailed on mate, so no doubt you've probably changed already!

I'm no expert but I'd say you've got a very balanced physique, no lagging body parts IMO. And you've got decent wheels, I hate you lol!

Keep at it sir, this should be interesting:thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry cant help it . Few cheeky shots

Last double rest day . Before the madness begins. All food spot on today and HIIT cardio was enjoyable this morning.

Im sure that wont last long !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Impressive pins mate! Would love that


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Impressive pins mate! Would love that


Whattt. U must have some serious legs with ur squat routines! ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Whattt. U must have some serious legs with ur squat routines! ?


I wish! Hams are pretty good. Chunky and strong but quads aren't big enough for me yet. Hence all this close and sumo work.

Gonna bash them again tomorrow!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking impressive mate, you sure you even need to cut?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I do if i wna step on stage in 11 weeks. @Dan94 :whistling:

@sxbarnes yeh i hit up sumo stance and close legpress for a period of time to help bring mine out. Worked wonders. Still a long way to go tho!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I do if i wna step on stage in 11 weeks. @Dan94 :whistling:
> 
> @sxbarnes yeh i hit up sumo stance and close legpress for a period of time to help bring mine out. Worked wonders. Still a long way to go tho!


Yea I had been blagging leg press in favour of the squats of late. So time to turn it around


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just realised you're a local lad mate. Still in Cambridge??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes mate . Im gna guess your a bedford lad.. Golds?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Yes mate . Im gna guess your a bedford lad.. Golds?


Nah, in the middle mate. Biggleswade!! Haha Ever trained at Hanleys in St Neots?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

looking great, all best, am subbed, motivation as were aiming for the same show.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Nah, in the middle mate. Biggleswade!! Haha Ever trained at Hanleys in St Neots?


Cant say i have bud . Decent gym. Always good to meet locals on here


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IN mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Cant say i have bud . Decent gym. Always good to meet locals on here


Yea, a bit small but the attitude is right! :thumbup1:

Leg session to be arranged! Lets see how much I can push tomorrow...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, a bit small but the attitude is right! :thumbup1:
> 
> Leg session to be arranged! Lets see how much I can push tomorrow...


Haha im game ive seen ur figures .. I will be crushed and defeated . But what doesnt kill us only makes us stronger


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha im game ive seen ur figures .. I will be crushed and defeated . But what doesnt kill us only makes us stronger


Well I'll wait until my cut has finished and yours has started! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Yes mate . Im gna guess your a bedford lad.. Golds?


You're not that far from me mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> You're not that far from me mate


Come on down Dan


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@Bad Alan. Where have you been all my life!

Woke up feeling a bit ****ty . Cracked on with cv and tucked into breaky after .

The mood certainly changed as soon as it hit gym o clock

Routine as follows

BB floor press

Working sets

140x6

150 x 6

100 x 12 . New excercise so a gauge for next week.

DB shoulder press

Working sets

4 x 8 with 30 kg

90 degree angle fixed seat 2 count pause at bottom of every rep dbs never resting on shoulders or locking out. Constant tension. Made a change from the 50s i usually bang out . But can see why and how these are much better . IMO

Weighted dips

Working sets of

Bw +20kg x 8 . A gauge

Bw +40kg x 8

Bw +50kg x 8

Few partials once weight off

All reps good stretch at bottom to lockout .

Bit surprised at these kept checking form as was aure im not that strong but all was gd

Chins Supersetted with Lying EZ tricep extensions

Chins

Working sets

Bw + 20 kg x 6

Bw + 15 kg x 6

Bw x 6 and one forced rep

Bw x 6

Lying EZ tricep extensions

Working sets

4 x 50 kg every set last 2 where eye poppingly hard

Massive pump . All peri nutrition spot on.

Came out feeling on top of the world and SWOLE

Enjoy fathers day folks !

Sh***y iphone loaded pics up on the wonk for some reason GRRr


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good session there Sean


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers dude. Motivation is on another level. I wna go do lower routine now! But need to be patient. Hows things with u ?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude. Motivation is on another level. I wna go do lower routine now! But need to be patient. Hows things with u ?


Pretty good mate. Just off for training now. Bis and some more legs! Strength seems to still be there whilst cutting so hopefully should rise after...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Session looks really good, nice work  I'm really pleased with routine and think you'll respond well. You've got a good mind for progression so got high hopes and weaker areas are getting more attention!

Pleased you enjoyed first day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cracking pump mate bet that felt good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checking in, you are in ****in good shape in the opening post so no doubt you will reach whatever goal you set out to, crack on mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz The Rat said:


> Just checking in, you are in ****in good shape in the opening post so no doubt you will reach whatever goal you set out to, crack on mate


Kind words dude. In decent nic yourself if thats a recent AVI. Got some size there !


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers fella, yea thats about 6 weeks ago, never happy though :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seen your old journal and there's you benching 190kg.  what you benching now?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Just seen your old journal and there's you benching 190kg.  what you benching now?


Thats decline buddy . Not sure now i dont go too low on reps now and also havnt done decline first excercise for donkeys.. But i do have roughly 180x4 flat bench . And put a vid up last week on the 75kg incline dbs for 5 or 6 reps . New routine doesnt go too low on reps but i feel stronger already now nutrition is on point. So who knows what bulking season will bring !

Presses are gd as strong shoulders/ front delts. Lower bk mind u! Shocking . Partially slipped disc has ruled out deads . Squats are ok but have to be more carfeull than a yr ago


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Thats decline buddy . Not sure now i dont go too low on reps now and also havnt done decline first excercise for donkeys.. But i do have roughly 180x4 flat bench . And put a vid up last week on the 75kg incline dbs for 5 or 6 reps . New routine doesnt go too low on reps but i feel stronger already now nutrition is on point. So who knows what bulking season will bring !
> 
> Presses are gd as strong shoulders/ front delts. Lower bk mind u! Shocking . Partially slipped disc has ruled out deads . Squats are ok but have to be more carfeull than a yr ago


Aye just go for the strength rather than the big numbers if that makes any sense.

Watch out for lower back that gets us all at some point.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

found it. Awesome


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> found it. Awesome


Haha. Cheers for whacking the link in the here buddy. Ill make sure all future vids go straight in here


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha. Cheers for whacking the link in the here buddy. Ill make sure all future vids go straight in here


Good man. Looks like @Chelsea has a competitor in the ukm chesty stakes....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Good man. Looks like @Chelsea has a competitor in the ukm chesty stakes....


Hahahaha never! My lifts are raw and the dumbells tend to hit my chest on every rep.....just saying


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not in size department thats for sure lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha never! My lifts are raw and the dumbells tend to hit my chest on every rep.....just saying


 :tongue: seee no constant tension lol.... Only messing im a kid compared to @Chelsea. P.s ill get some raw vids up for u soon to laugh at

P.s u gone did it now lol im gna be aiming for some crazy weights if not now in the next bulking phase


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> :tongue: seee no constant tension lol.... Only messing* im a kid compared to *@[B]Chelsea[/B]. P.s ill get some raw vids up for u soon to laugh at
> 
> P.s u gone did it now lol im gna be aiming for some crazy weights if not now in the next bulking phase


 :lol: Don't tell Rolph Harris that :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: Don't tell Rolph Harris that :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so lower today.

Things didnt go to plan as such . Lower right lumbar issue from december reared its face this afternoon. Was a bit painfull before hitting gym. Attempted to push thru but load wasnt confortable on spine during squats.. So theres my excuses beforehand !

Leg extensions

2 x 20 just to warm knees nothing crazy

Squats

Bar x 10

60 kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

180kg x 5 . Back just didnt agree with load.

3 min break

140kg x8

Wasnt in greatest mood at this point as felt legs were being held back because of back.

Legpress paused at bottom

200 kg x 8 warm up

300 kg x 8

350 kg x 8

400 kg x 7 vid of these..Range wasnt as deep as rest and also failed at rep range but owell gta try.






350 kg x 8 much better knees almost on the chest deep for me considering bk injury normally stops me curving bk when going deep

Glute ham raises

10

10

10

12

Seated calf raises

5 x 20 reps 30 sec pauses

Job done considering i was peed off with squats legs defo in bits after paused leg press and GH raises

Food and bed !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so lower today.
> 
> Things didnt go to plan as such . Lower right lumbar issue from december reared its face this afternoon. Was a bit painfull before hitting gym. Attempted to push thru but load wasnt confortable on spine during squats.. So theres my excuses beforehand !
> 
> ...


That's a shame mate. When did you think it went after the first one or during the 8 reps. All good elsewhere think I can cope with that!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Better workout than you give yourself credit for I think!

We will keep an eye on your back so keep in touch next few days and lemme know how it is big man. Think you'll enjoy the rest of your training week!

In regard to missing rep ranges - if it says 8 reps then anything from 6-10 is cool as want failure and pushing limits. So if you put too much on just beat reps next week. If you put too little on then keep going past the rep range given and hit failure, then up weight next week. So 7 reps and pushing hard is spot on with leg press


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers will. Just annoying more than anything to have a pain free 6 weeks and to have it playing up again. Before even training lol. Plays with head more than anything as a big injury culd put me right out . Will do what we said . Baby steps just keep progression going @sxbarnes its been playing up since this morning mate it doesnt hinder work just hinders squat as when im at bottom of rep body and me are in 2 minds on how hard to squeeze through core and out of the hole. Will adjust weight to find a happy medium . Im not an ego lifter when it comes to legs i built them on reps .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers will. Just annoying more than anything to have a pain free 6 weeks and to have it playing up again. Before even training lol. Plays with head more than anything as a big injury culd put me right out . Will do what we said . Baby steps just keep progression going @sxbarnes its been playing up since this morning mate it doesnt hinder work just hinders squat as when im at bottom of rep body and me are in 2 minds on how hard to squeeze through core and out of the hole. Will adjust weight to find a happy medium . Im not an ego lifter when it comes to legs i built them on reps .


I'd stick to doing the higher reps with slightly less weight then mate if it falls within wills plan.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep 8-10 is acceptable . Load will be less on spine so can demolish quads ... Happy days . Just hard telling brain to lower weight i usually do low rep heavy set then 2 x high rep sets . Absoloutely no need for that now paused legpress is in there. They felt brilliant. Just gna try and not lockout so brutally if atall. Gta get weights out my head and concentrate on using the muscles properly. I will get there. I love learning !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yep 8-10 is acceptable . Load will be less on spine so can demolish quads ... Happy days . Just hard telling brain to lower weight i usually do low rep heavy set then 2 x high rep sets . Absoloutely no need for that now paused legpress is in there. They felt brilliant. Just gna try and not lockout so brutally if atall. Gta get weights out my head and concentrate on using the muscles properly. I will get there. I love learning !


Try 5 second descent on squats if needs be - that'll limit weights used abit!

Yea there's a few paused moves in plans, I really like the re-engaging and intent on target muscles that they allow!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

And don't worry on loads, they'll come back up and just keep working that progression with intended form


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

On the plus side im onto a whole in my training belt that hasnt been touched before ! And bodyweight has increased lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Try 5 second descent on squats if needs be - that'll limit weights used abit!
> 
> Yea there's a few paused moves in plans, I really like the re-engaging and intent on target muscles that they allow!


A 5sec decent on squats will slow my vid up by 500%


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good squat numbers there fella :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Heres Seans 75kgs dbs... Now I've finally got home.... @Chelsea


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

The 75s wernt the greatest reps i have a vid of the 70's somewhere and even @Spawn of Haney was impressed by the depth of those badboys.

Rest day today

Cardio n breakky meal 1 dwn the hatch off to work we go


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> The 75s wernt the greatest reps i have a vid of the 70's somewhere and even @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=43094" target="_blank">Spawn of Haney</a> was impressed by the depth of those badboys.


Heres the 70s,,,,


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just downloaded a collage app. So heres a photo from 2 weeks ago and then another from last sat. Only 2 days into new diet.



Will upload this sats with last sats to see if any difference again


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

holy crap man you are a lump! fair play on them 70's dude I wouldn't even attempt them! mid section is cutting in lovely now man obliques are poking through! keep it up man heading well in the right direction


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good idea mate. Leaning out already


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Just downloaded a collage app. So heres a photo from 2 weeks ago and then another from last sat. Only 2 days into new diet.
> 
> View attachment 152800
> 
> ...


Chest and lats look better mate, mid section leaned out a fair bit for 2 weeks work too


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so chest and shoulders .

New routine and some new excercises to me so just sorta setting the benchmark this week

High incline dbs press . About 60 degrees

20 kg x 10

30 kg x 10

50kg x 8

60 kg x 7






35kg x 13

Hammer strength flat chest press 2 count pause at bottom of rep

20 kg ps x 15 13 11 .. Didnt realise how hard these would be but ridiculous pump! And burn chest was on fire !

Pec dec triple drop sets.

Cables in use so had to use these

76 kg x 10 56 or wateva number was scratched off x 10. 40kg x 10

Set 2

87 kg x 9 56 or wateva x 9 31kg x 12 failure

Low incline smith

Fairly warm by now

1 pps x 8

2 pps x 8 last rep rest pause

2 pps + 5k ps x 8 last rep rest pause.

Again a big drop from 4 pps but 4th excercise in

Lateral dbs

10 kg x 12

15 kg x 12

15 kg x 12

12.5kg x12

20kg x 20 partials + 10 reps with 10 kg

Rear delt flies

7.5 kg

4 x 20 with 50 sec rest between sets massive rear delt pump



Job done . Genuinley surprised at flat press as i usually rep out 5 plates . But i did get full stretch and power out from bottom every rep. It did the job just pansy weight.

Looking forward to arms tomo my shoulders made them look soooo small today lol.

In other news ive noticed im getting stirations in places and my skin in certain lighting and poses is starting to look like paper thin.. Happy days


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

All looking good there mate. Enjoying the dieting already I see


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Unit


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Killed it  pump should of been savage lol by the time delts were trained. Pleased you're enjoying the training!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Db lateral weights are quite low but always had the form of using straight arms no bend in elbow . Not sure if correct or not but got ok delts. If i havnt dialled anything in right will be sure to let me know !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Db lateral weights are quite low but always had the form of using straight arms no bend in elbow . Not sure if correct or not but got ok delts. If i havnt dialled anything in right will be sure to let me know !


That's fine if that's how you do them - it's much more isolated on lateral head (as long as traps/scapula are relaxed and not contracted)

If we ever add in heavy laterals they will be noted with a *use some body English* description anyway 

Workout looks good to me and sounds like uouve nailed the form described. Good pump and heavy as possible so A*!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh pecs are literally cramping as i type this reply lol .

Hartleys sugar free jelly? Mrs has bought me some.. Ok to have as a desert? Nutritional info look ok but maybe you know whats really in it lol? @Bad Alan


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh pecs are literally cramping as i type this reply lol .
> 
> Hartleys sugar free jelly? Mrs has bought me some.. Ok to have as a desert? Nutritional info look ok but maybe you know whats really in it lol? @Bad Alan


Awesome 

Yea sugar free jelly and diet fizzy drinks are totally fine - I make sure I have a pack of jelly made up in the fridge everyday and go through 1litre of Pepsi max a day ( usually the cherry one  ) use them all the time when the going gets tough!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

mg: whaaaatttt. Sweet . Not a fizzy guy but nice to know i can quench sweet tooth craving . The jelly will be a godsend too but i wont abuse lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Strong fvcker @sean 162, another journal I'm unsubbing

Keep the vids coming mate, form is fvcking spot on too, top stuff:thumb:


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking awesome and very strong lifts pal, how you finding the dieting?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zee81 said:


> Looking awesome and very strong lifts pal, how you finding the dieting?


Cheers pal. Im enjoying the dieting atm as i can see my body change daily. My diet was the opposite end of scale to what im eating now.

The hunger on training days gets to me by about 2 oclock as my carbs are timed around training. And i have a psyichal job. But its literally nothing major or anything i cant handle . Hows things going your end ?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just to add my awesome son turned 1 today. Hes such a lad



Very proud


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Late but I am in. Look good mate. Don't know if I have missed it but what age are you?

And happy birthday to your son.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> Late but I am in. Look good mate. Don't know if I have missed it but what age are you?
> 
> And happy birthday to your son.


Cheers buddy. And 26 mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers buddy. And 26 mate


Bastard got 10 years youth on your side against me. I have no hope :lol:

Happy birthday to the little chap too. Ours is 5 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Bastard got 10 years youth on your side against me. I have no hope :lol:
> 
> Happy birthday to the little chap too. Ours is 5 weeks old tomorrow!


Make the most of it!!! Tommy now walks into the kitchen and empties the cupboards maybe 4 or 5 times a day.

Note to self. Buy some strong door magnets lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Make the most of it!!! Tommy now walks into the kitchen and empties the cupboards maybe 4 or 5 times a day.
> 
> Note to self. Buy some strong door magnets lol


Hahaha he's after his daddy's supplements. Baby gainz! :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im wishing away time here !! IM 25! Not 26 lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just to add my awesome son turned 1 today. Hes such a lad
> 
> View attachment 152883
> 
> ...


Great pic mate. Must be something in your diet to have all these ukm daddies lately ....


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh its called HCG lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so pipecleaner work today.. AKA. Arms

*Rope extensions*

Plate 4x 15 too easy

3 x plate 5. 15 15 14

*Incline db curls *

12.5kg x 8

15 kg x 9 8 7

Awesome connection with bis

*Low incline EZ skulls *

35kg x 10

50 kg x 9

60 kg x 5 + 1 assisted

40 kg x 13

*Seated ez curls Partial ROM*

40 kg x 8

50 kg x 8

50 kg x 9

30 kg x 17. Awesome contractions just kept on going

*Neutral grip cable pushdowns*

5 sets of 10 only rest is while other arm works

First 2 sets plate 2 then down to plate 1 for remainder

*Rope cable hammers*

5 sets of 10. 20 sec rest between sets

Plate 4 x 10 too light

Plate 5 x 10 x 2

Plate 4 x 10 x 2

DONE. Arms shoulders and chest in peices after last 2 days looking forward to rest day. Absoloutely loving it . And stronger on all excercises!!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

All looks very good in here mate will follow!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff there seano


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a few update pics . Another week down. Camera doesnt show what i can see .. Not the most photogenic guy











Heading right direction although i dont think pics show the detail in the changes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

More lines in that back for sure. Gonna be crazy in ten weeks


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Liking the change - drier for sure with more veins coming through. Please you're enjoying it, look forward to tmros update!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Need to nail posing arms to me have made a massive improvment yes i no it hasnt been long but i can see it . Need to start caining abs as now there all nearly on show i can see bottom left ab is very weak almsot non existant . I no @Bad Alan is taking this steady as actually trying to gain a little in weaker areas in this first period. So to be this lean and getting stronger and more even . Im over the moon. Eager to strip every ounce of fat off but patience never has been my strongpoint. Will send email over bright and early tomo mate i have lil mana bday party to be chief bbq chef of for the day... After back attack nice and early of course !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so Back and Hamstrings this morn

*wide grip pulldowns to head *

2 x warm ups

103kg x 12 x 2

103kg x 11 + 2 partials

*underhand BB rows*

60 kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6 not much longer than it took to unload plates then

60kg x 11

Not my strongest but used to doin standard grip yates rows so not too bad also all reps where with strong squeeze at top. Was pleased with my form to be honest

*chest supported plate loading row *

Wide grip

10 @50 kg

8 @ 70kg

8 @ 80kg

12 @ 50 kg

Again got the squeeze and controlled the weight

*DB rows *

40kg x 12

Triple drop set

60 kg x 8

45 kg x 8

35 kg x 10

*HAMSTRINGS*

*Lying curls*

90lb x 10

130 lb x 10

130 lb x 10

110lb x 8 x 2

110lb x 6 very slow strict and squeezed reps the last 3 sets anyway

*DB Romanian deadlifts CONSTABT TENSION ON HAMMIES*

20 kg db per hand x 15

25 kg db per hand x 15

20 kg sb per hand x 15 .

Job done hammies are super killed and back actually has doms already. But no massive pump today .

Good session off to be bbq chef for the day!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great first week big man, roll on new training week! Enjoy the little ones bday.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Note to self!

Dont wear your stringer vest in 26 degrees with your back to the sun



Awesome day tho and the boy got spoilt rotten by family. Hes already had all our goodies.

Time to rest up for upper in the morning !

Bring on the next brutal week!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so upper today . Gna get the excuses in now. Thinks its a combination of a week of pushing to the limits on new routine on top of changing to a 5 days routine over 1 on one off .. Aswell as the sun yday and the fact last week i had 2 rest days before upper day...

Neway... Im in bits litterally every tendon and joint is aching and sore ... Thank god no more upper work until weds .

*BB Floorpress*

Bar x 12

60kg x 10

100kgx 8

140kgx 6 . Felt lot heavier than last week but went in feeling tired and full of doms

160 kg x 4 had to push to see what i culd drag out the tank . Back was on fire rubbing against floor protection mat (sunburn)

100 kg x 16 . Thought ide only get 10-12 stamina is there joints just didnt want to be overloaded today .

*DB Shoulder press pause 2 count at bottom *

20 kg x 8

30kg x 9

30 kg x 8

30 kg x 7

30 kg x 7

Will try 32.5 next week. Front definition looked crazy doing these .

*Weighted dips*

Bodyweight x 10

Bw + 40 kg x 10

Bw +50 kg x 8

Bw +50 kg x 7

*Chins supersetted with lying tri ez extensions*

Chins

Bw + 20 kg x 7

Bw + 20 kg x 6

Bw x 9

Bw x 8

Lying ez tricep extensions

40 kg x 8

45 kg x 6 too optimistic

40 kg x 8

40 kg x 7

All weights are plus 10 kg as ez bar hasnt been included

Done im pooped . Got a christening to head to then im having me an afternoon nap . Let this body heal. Was hoping for some more strength but body is just too tired atm . Still hit 160 on floor press and bw is down to 91.9 so cant complain at strength really .

Have a good sunday folks !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks bloody good to me mate:thumbup1: Think its just a case of getting used to the routine atm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good in the pics on last page mate, veins coming through nicely.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Just adjusting to new training mate and you're very busy lifestyle  workout looks good still and keep chasing those PBS.

Good work and rest up! Don't worry you'll adjust to workload soon enough and just as you do it'll start getting ramped in intensity and volume  this is base load!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bring it on dude . I know u gta work to get the results !

You dont have to tell me twice to chase those PBs :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Look cracking mate top work!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@1manarmy i cuaght up with a mate of your today.. Ash edwards.

Was almost me brother in law few yrs back. He was saying how you just did a show .

Buzzin for wedensday my friend !

Cheers @Adz The Rat


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> @1manarmy i cuaght up with a mate of your today.. Ash edwards.
> 
> Was almost me brother in law few yrs back. He was saying how you just did a show .
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh big ash I need not ask why you met him hahahahahahaha! Same as that bro should be a sweet workout! I've told the boys your coming over so I'm sure youl enjoy it mate! Hope the suns out then no one will be there free roam hahahahah!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> Ahhhhh big ash I need not ask why you met him hahahahahahaha! Same as that bro should be a sweet workout! I've told the boys your coming over so I'm sure youl enjoy it mate! Hope the suns out then no one will be there free roam hahahahah!


HAHA it was actually at christening but has resulted in meeting him tomo aswell . Like you do lol


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> HAHA it was actually at christening but has resulted in meeting him tomo aswell . Like you do lol


Gotta be done my man! He's a top chap! Might have to pop see him during the week actually hahahaha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Soooo lower today.

Had the pleasure of being joined by @sxbarnes. Again lower volune than use to but this is base load as will says . Im sure ill know about it tomo tho .

* leg extensions*

2 x 15-20 reps to warm knees

*BB squats*

Bar x 10

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 8 very strict. My best squats for a long time

160 kg x 7 again strict and deep . Maybe lighter than last week but form made up for it. Defo hit the spot. NO BACK PAIN! All squat sets with much shorter rest periods than last week so personally im over the moon.

****ed up here and missed the drop set of 25 % weight after 3 min break. Just realised . Grrr .

*Paused leg press*

200kg x 8 warm up

300 kg x 8

350 x 8

400 x 7 much better than last week knees to chest. Great set

350 x 7 or 8 . Grinded the last few out was dead by rep 5 surprised myself . And almost popped a vein or 2

*Glute Ham Raises *

Funny as fook watching @sxbarnes learn these .

4 x 10 . Grinded the last 2 sets to 10 pushing hard and ahorter intervals than last week.

*Calves*

30 kg 5 x 20 with 30 sec intervals. Up on last week by 5 kg i think . And again felt good connection !

Stretched out and job done.

Was great to meet a fellow UKM. Dude . Great workout shame i missed that one squat set! I will make up for it somehow. Good job legs are one of my strong points!

Dont punish me too much @Bad Alan. It wont happen again ..

All in all great session. Up on few things from last week and overall form and execution was better. Happy days.... Rest day tomo!! Get in Biitches !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea thought it went a bit quick. Thank fcuk no vid of the glute ham raises fall to floor


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh and @sxbarnes can vouch for how conditioning is coming along. Im pretty happy about it Atm


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Oh and @sxbarnes can vouch for how conditioning is coming along. Im pretty happy about it Atm


Hes fcuking brill veiny legs already


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so the malto has gone straight theough me so may aswell update while on the bog .

Chest and delts today. Trained at a dif gym was invited along by @1manarmy.

Gym was great but the heat was a killer . And i set myself off on quite a pace too.

Weights very similar to last week few changes like db chest press the dbs only went upto 50 kg

The pec dec was not my cup of tea and cables in use and the smith press felt heavy as fook lol

But overall a good workout and i hit the muscles i wanted and better than last week too .

*DB. High incline chest press*

20 kg x 10

30 kg x 10

50kg x 14 full ROM

50kg x 8 slight pause at bottom of each rep

50 kgx 7 again pause at bottom

35 kg x 13

*hammer strength chest press 2 count pause at bottom*

Like this machine

Couple warm up sets to find good weight

Working sets

50 kg x 15 14 13

*pec dec*

2 x triple drop sets didnt look at weights found a weight i culd get 10 then droped 1 plate per 10 reps

This was a arms at 90 degree jobby i like straight arms pec deca or ones u can use ur arms just as levers for ur pecs.

*Low incline smith press*

This felt heavy as fook not sure if the bar is heavier than my gym . It looked it .

Worked upto

2 x 35 per side 7 pause rest then last rep

And 6 rest pause then a 7th grinder.

Last week i did 110kg at my gym and i defo wasnt weaker today so just didnt get on with the smith i guess. Still killed chest off

*DB laterals*

10 kg x 12

14kgx12 slight bend in elbow.. I played around with form today i usually do single arm lat raises . Thing includes core and trap. Today i pinched shoulders in and done 2 arms at a time so to be honest i was happy with them and MY GOD it hit the cap hard!

14kg x11

14 kgx 10 2 partials

20 kg 20 partials. Dropped to 10 kg and 8 reps.. These were shorter rest periods than last week i was training against the clock and wanted to get out the heat.

*rear delt flies*

8 kg x 20 x 4 few partials last 2 sets but we got there was 45 sec intervals betweens sets. Tbh most of the routine didnt have much more than a minute between sets .

Im in bits and delts are on fire .

So regardless of wat the weights say was a good session in circunstances. Bk to home ground tomo so better performance.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea at last. Rear delt. Small weight loads reps!  looks good mate. Will pop down during the winter


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so the malto has gone straight theough me so may aswell update while on the bog .
> 
> Chest and delts today. Trained at a dif gym was invited along by @1manarmy.
> 
> ...


Good work today man your looking cracking 9 weeks out from show that's for sure! Made me wanna get back on a cut again hahahahahaha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> Good work today man your looking cracking 9 weeks out from show that's for sure! Made me wanna get back on a cut again hahahahahaha


Hes doing well mate ain't he?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Forgot to add @1manarmy is a top bloke and got a freaky looking back.

Really nice geuine bloke and very handy for those spots and shouts of motivation.

Will defo be training with this fella again .

And also with @sxbarnes again at some point

Patrick gave me his estimate of my bf today. Which was a pleasant surprise. Hope its not far off either way ill keep that one to myself


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Forgot to add @1manarmy is a top bloke and got a freaky looking back.
> 
> Really nice geuine bloke and very handy for those spots and shouts of motivation.
> 
> ...


Feel free to PM me it 

Workout looks good and sounds like you're enjoying them and training hard!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Hes doing well mate ain't he?


On track 100% mate! Cracking shape to him! Legs look awesome! If he entered the show I did... He'd place top 3 comfortably the way he's going


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes mate defo training harder than ever full of chest cramps now and its hard work to raise my arms lol.. Routines strength seems to vary but overall im progressing and this is what you wanted. And me too obviously lol. The mirror is telling the true story


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Forgot to add @1manarmy is a top bloke and got a freaky looking back.
> 
> Really nice geuine bloke and very handy for those spots and shouts of motivation.
> 
> ...


That's a estimate I'm happy with pal you looked good! Mike the gym ower spoke to me when you were on the pec dec and said your well on track for the time you have left! Proportion wise you are bang on the money! Looking forward to a session at your place now man!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> On track 100% mate! Cracking shape to him! Legs look awesome! If he entered the show I did... He'd place top 3 comfortably the way he's going


Nice one. Let's see the competition in Bedford Sunday


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pm sent @Bad Alan.

Yes @1manarmy. I think ur gna like it. Just hope we choose a day the sudents arnt all in chatting away curling the 5 k dumbells lol.

Was impressed with the folks at your gym pretty much all of them were monsters or in real decent nic. Bit intimidating tbh lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Pm sent @Bad Alan.
> 
> Yes @1manarmy. I think ur gna like it. Just hope we choose a day the sudents arnt all in chatting away curling the 5 k dumbells lol.
> 
> Was impressed with the folks at your gym pretty much all of them were monsters or in real decent nic. Bit intimidating tbh lol


Sounds like my old gym in st neots.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Pm sent @Bad Alan.
> 
> Yes @1manarmy. I think ur gna like it. Just hope we choose a day the sudents arnt all in chatting away curling the 5 k dumbells lol.
> 
> Was impressed with the folks at your gym pretty much all of them were monsters or in real decent nic. Bit intimidating tbh lol


There a friendly bunch tho bro youl see em all again I'm sure! I hope there's some students there man wel look like monsters hahahaha il plan a day next week il come by bro! Seriously tho mate keep it up!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That workout sounds killer, well done mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok worked the pipecleaners today

Strength is a bit down now. Things where a lot harder today than 3 weeks ago. Not sure if this is good or bad . I personally would expect it but i think @Bad Alan wants me to be getting stronger.

Here we go

*rope extensions*

Plate 5 3 x 15 few partials at end

Plate 4 x 13 + 3 pushdowns but not flared at bottom.

Probably up on last week but bloody hard work and big pump

*incline db curls*

15 kg 9. 8. 8 grinded that last one out no better than last week

*low incline ez extensions*

30 kg x 12

50 kg x 10

60 kg x 6 , 5

40 kg x 13

Think 60 kg is better than last week lot of stress on elbows . Really feeling sore on the joint and tendan front

*seated ez curls half ROM*

40 kg x 10

50 kg x 9, 8

30 kg 18 got carried away and wanted to fail . Great squeeze at top next week 40 kg

*Neutral grip cable pushdown*

Plate 1 x 4 x 10

1/2 plate x 14 final set. Wuldnt have got 10 on plate 1 infact wuldnt have got 5

*rope hammers *

Plate 5

5 x 10

Last set had a spoter to help last 2 reps.

Whacked in some seated calves at end 4 x 20 reps at 30 kg 20 sec intervals . Follows by a few standing raises on a peice of box section so culd stretched right out at bottom then push slowly thru until fully contracted . Great stretch and control and burned like hell .

I do feel a littlw weaker but did dig deep today. I feel these weights were comfortable a few weeks back and now are a killer . Work has been busy . I dno if its rest or whether this is normal . Im getting pretty lean now .

But overall another good session and great pump.

Just read back and cable pushdown were down. But did do 2 sets on 60 kg incline skulls and hammers up a tad.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep at it Seano! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Totally normal mate but really keep digging with those sessions and trying to beat reps etc. Training sounds good though and attitude is spot on  grind them out and test limits, looking forward to Saturdays pics and update!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fat and weight loss has kind of stabilised this week non the less i think you will be able to see a slight difference will . And as you warned the heat will be turning up soon . . Thabks for the positive words dude. It was a brilliant session and by far im at pretty much my strongest ever but best part of 8 kg lighter!

P.s can i ask the reason for incline skulls over flat?

Only reason i ask is because i feel more connection on flat. None the less these incline badboys work but just not the same connection as flat i feel personally. @Bad Alan


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Always like a slight form of overhead work in the routine for triceps - varying angles and making sure train each muscle through as fuller range of motion as possible.

You'll still have made fat loss strides from last week  guarentee it.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Posing need work hammies pop out more.

Another week down. Fat loss is slowing and suffering with a bit of belly bloat today. Will see how it is in the morning when i check in with @Bad Alan

Been a productive week have settled into the routine . And feel i have definately improved arms . Aswell as dropping bf and becoming damn vascular. Not so much in these late night shots but its crazy in the gym. That bottom bellyfat and lower bk is the hardest to shift. Plenty of time yet. I have defo kept muscle size and fullness my XL. Work polo was tighter than usual around arms chest and shoulders this past 2 days .. And im a good stone and some lighter than my heaviest . So happy days


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking really good Sean, you're going to bring a real dense dry look to stage for sure. Def improvements and not all about scale can see change in bodyfat. You've got plenty of time and doing great!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

You know how to motivate will . Thats for sure


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back and Hamstrings.

*Wide pulldowns to head*

2 x Warm up

3 x 12 @ 103kg last set last 2 were rest pause

*Underhand BB rows*

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

140 kg x 6 x 2

100 kg x 12

*Chest supported DB rows*

Prefer these to the chest supported row machine at our gym

Did these with a T bar style grip so palms between facing forward and by the side.

25 kg x 10

30 kg x 10

40 kg x 8 x 2

25 kg x 12

*DB rows *

40 kg x 12

Triple drop set. Last week i did these alternate but this week i think i got it correct i ran through whole dropset one side. took a min the did other .

50 kg x 9

40 kg x 8

30 kg x 7

*lying ham curls *

110lbx 10

130lb x 10

130lb x 9

110lb x 8

110lb x8

110lb x 6 slow and strict

*DB Romanian deads*

25 kg per hand x 15 . Hammies were destroyed

20 kg x 15

20 kg x 15 few rest pauses . Hammies defo foooked . Surprising how hitting them properly saps them .

Job done! few improvements on last week but more impressed with how im getting use to and getting the mind muscle connection with the new excercises . I dont care about the weight because the form and contractions are getting better .

But i have got stronger on a few things MUHAHA .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one mate. For some reason I concentrate on the mind muscle connection with back more than any other body part. Probably cos I can't see it....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one mate. For some reason I concentrate on the mind muscle connection with back more than any other body part. Probably cos I can't see it....


Exactly because you cannot see it and the same goes for hams.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Massive difference in bf% from first pics to now well done mate. Keep killing it!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper day today. First day on lower cals/ carbs .

*BB Floor press*

Bar x 12

60 kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 6 felt i culd do higher weight

160kg x 6 new pb . Although my brachia did start to play up and was quite painfull wen slowly lowering this load

160kg x 3 or 4 the arm was too painfull.

120 kg x 9 was spose to get 12 so dropped to 100kg and got another 5

*DB shoulder press paise for 2 count at bottom*

20kg x 8

32.5 kg x 9 8 7 6 . New pb and up 2.5 kg per hand on last week

* Weighted Dips *

Was naffed by now used a dif dip bar today with an angle that helped isolate triceps. Knocks some weight off but hit thw spot

Bw x 10

Bw + 25 kg x 10

Bw + 40 kg 7 or 8

Bw + 49 kg x 7

*Chins and lying floor skulls supersetted*

Chins

Bw x 10

Bw + 20 kg x 6

Bw + 10 kg x6

Bw x 8

Lying tricep extensions with ez bar

50 kg x 8 7 7 7

Frazzled had my close bud @theyouth train worh me today and hes becoming quite the monster matched me on shoulders and racked up a 140 x 4 or 5 on floor press.

Brachia is quite painful . Gna get some kind of support for it and hopefully keep it in check .

So few pbs and few drops but nothing im worried about excercises were executed better than last week.

Training partner was impressed with the stirations and networks of veins going on today .

Glad no upper til wednesday tho lol . Have a good sunday folks im off to watch the UKBFF bedford show with @sxbarnes


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok folks lower today!

Hectic weekend but feeling a lot better today . Few pbs yday and doms not too bad today. Anyway @sxbarnes came down to help me muller these wheels today.

*leg extensions*

2 x 20 warm knees . Got fair bit of blood in quads

*BB SQUATS*

need to push a tad harder on these so scared of back injury again.

Anyway went as follows

Bar x 12

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

140 x 8

160 x 7

3 min rest then 120 x 11.... I feel i culda and shuld pushed harder but i will get there. Very deep reps. Deeper then sxbarnes :whistling: JUST . Lol

Then he had to come show me up . And got 160 x 8 close stance followed by 15 on 120.

My legs were in peices so fair play to him.

*2 count paused legpress*

Time to get back in front

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

400kg x 8. Over the moon with quality of the reps

400kg x 7

350 x 7 or 8x 2 Literally burst multiple blood vessels around my eyes and got a right head rush lol.

I won on these haha . :thumb:

*Glute Ham raises*

Up on last week

13 12 11 10

Absoloute killer really grinded those ones out that count .

Again sxbarnes put on a right show falling on his face and allsorts but put together a brilliant last set.

*seated calve raises *

40 kg x 20 x 2

35 x 20 x 3 all sets with eoughly 20-30 sec rest periods.

Finished off with a few calve stretches .

Great session. After the day ive had and now on LESS cals / CARBS. Im over the moon with matching and beating previous workout.

Just need to grind out a bit more on squats. I know its in there . I WILL find it .

Peace out folks .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Could've got more than 15 too. Good session mate. Up on everything


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think you had two sets of 400kg leg press mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Think ur right will edit


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sooooo. For the second week in a row ive had to get the cordless drill out and make a new hole in my belt. Bit scared to measure my waist but i do know my 32 inch work shorts are falling down . I culd fit my mrs in them with me! Feelin a bit flatter now the carbs have gone down a tad. Proba due to heavy workload too. Roll on rest tonight and monday off work . Due to tour de france passing through cambridge and road closures. I ent gna moan ! .

Hope everyones crackin on and working hard!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You're definitely due a rest day mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chest and delts today . EPIC WORKOUT

The changes in the mirror are my motivation right now. Everyday i set my targets higher. I AM not cocky but i wna win! And i will do everything possible .

Bk to the workout !

*High incline dumbells*

25kg x 10

35 kg x 8

50 kg x 8

Working sets

62.5kg x 6. PB

62.5kg x 4

40 kg x 13

*paused hammer strength chest press*

30 kg ps 14 12 10. PB

*pec dec triple drop set x 2 *

10 9 9

10 10 12 super pump

*low incline smith*

1 pps x 10

2 pps x 8

2 +1/4 pps x 8 with 8th rep rest pause

2 +3/4 pps x 5 last rep rest pause. Far to optimistic. PB

2 +1/4 pps x 6 6th rep rest pause

*side laterals*

15 kg x 12

17.5kg x12. PB

17.5kg x 11

17.5 kg x 10

20 kg x 20 partials followed immediately by 9 x 10 kg strict form

*rear db flies *

10 kg x 20 PB

10 kg x 20

7.5kg x 20

7.5 kg x 20 few partials . 50 sec rest between sets

In all honestly i feel this week with diet changes im probably ahead of schedule. Will get sum pumped pics for you folks cos the spider webs of veins and stirations across chest and delts today. Even shocked me. I havnt seen many guys in this kind of shape my gym isnt like that. Its crazy . Well to me anyway. . Soo smashed almost every pb this session feel dead now but im glad i out that extra bit of effort in. I really wna make @Bad Alan proud. And most of all myself ! If there is an extra ounce to get out of me i want it used .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just what I want to see


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great stuff Sean and lots more to come from you I think  you really are one to watch especially in future when "offseason" begins! But let's nail this comp for now - loving the PBS and mental attitude.

You are coming in shape really well and will be ready, I'd say you're slightly ahead yes and will be looking forward to Saturdays update. I want proper condition though and not many achieve that IMO - dry and ripped to the bone


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Great stuff Sean and lots more to come from you I think  you really are one to watch especially in future when "offseason" begins! But let's nail this comp for now - loving the PBS and mental attitude.
> 
> You are coming in shape really well and will be ready, I'd say you're slightly ahead yes and will be looking forward to Saturdays update. I want proper condition though and not many achieve that IMO - dry and ripped to the bone


With your guidance buddy i think we can achieve it. My body is loving what your doing to it. Well it probably isnt but im loving the changes hahaha . Everytime things get tough i just tense my forearm watch the webs appear and im bk on track lol.


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Very very good defo makin me pay more attention to diet ya trim bastard 



sean 162 said:


> Chest and delts today . EPIC WORKOUT
> 
> The changes in the mirror are my motivation right now. Everyday i set my targets higher. I AM not cocky but i wna win! And i will do everything possible .
> 
> ...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

theyouth said:


> Very very good defo makin me pay more attention to diet ya trim bastard


You there today mate?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gna be interesting at gym tonight lol


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 153705
> 
> 
> Gna be interesting at gym tonight lol


all that 5 knuckle shufflings paying off I see lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arm work tonight .

Without looking back at last week i know i got one pb today maybe the odd extra rep too. Defo not going backwards tho!

*rope extensions*

Plate 5 4 x 15 great initial pump

*incline seated db curls *

17.5kg x 8 8 7 pb

*low inclune ez tri extensions*

30 kg x 12

60 kg x 7 pb i think

60kg x 6

40 kg x 13

*seated ez curls 1/2 ROM*

40 kg x 10

50 kg x 9 8

40 kg x 14

*neutral grip cable pushdowns*

5 x 10 per arm only reat is while other arm works

Plate 2 x 10

Plate 2 x 10

Plate 1 x 10

Plate 1 x 10

1/2 plate x 12

*cable rope hammers*

5 sets of 10 20 sec rest period

Plate 5 x 3 sets

Plate 4 x 2 sets

Finished off with 4 x 20 rep seated calve raises with 30 sec intervals .

Great session again heading in right direction. Not as vascular as yday as not so many major muscles pumped but still freaky. The pics will stay for wills eyes only for a wile

Peace out folks rest day tomo !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

And you think you've got sh1t arms....


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> And you think you've got sh1t arms....


Haha working with @Bad Alan has made crazy improvements on them. Infact sum chap tonight with pretty decent guns said how the peaks coming . As told him months ago was working on peaks so i popped a little pose and he told me to go do 1 i now make him look silly lol . Was pretty pleased the lads gd size but i did kill his arms off when we tensed them to be fair. And kinda shocked myself... I blame pump lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha working with @Bad Alan has made crazy improvements on them. Infact sum chap tonight with pretty decent guns said how the peaks coming . As told him months ago was working on peaks so i popped a little pose and he told me to go do 1 i now make him look silly lol . Was pretty pleased the lads gd size but i did kill his arms off when we tensed them to be fair. And kinda shocked myself... I blame pump lol


Nice one mate. :thumbup1: (Scribbing notes as we speak....)


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Did just notice this while i was turning one out ! Haha:cool:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 153718
> 
> 
> Did just notice this while i was turning one out ! Haha:cool:


Too much malto again?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

No mate just turning one out lol.. Nothing more.. Starting to get worried ukm gna think summit goin on here u reply to every post i put up within minutes. Need to find u a lady freind mate lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> No mate just turning one out lol.. Nothing more.. Starting to get worried ukm gna think summit goin on here u reply to every post i put up within minutes. Need to find u a lady freind mate lol


Haha. Too much time on my hands this week...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

End of the 3rd full week with @Bad Alan.

Few comparison pics of where i was to where i am now









Open to critique. Well aware rear delt in newest lat spread isnt tensed right


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great improvements there Sean


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good I suppose:whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chest and back massive improvements mate. Especially the middle of your back on the comparisons!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back and hamstrings.

Felt a bit sluggish this morn . Still beat a few on last weeks weights so not too bad but was defo fading towards the end

*wide pulldowns to head *

2 x warm ups

115kg x 11 pb

103 kg x 12

103kg x 11 + 5 partials

*BB reverse grip bent over rows *

60 kg x 12

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 6 too sloppy for me so

120 kg x 8 strict

100 kg x 13

*chest supported db rows *

30 kg x 10

40 kg x 9 x 2

30 kg x 14 pb

*db row *

40kg x 12

Triple drop set consisted of

52.5 kg x 9

42.5 kg x 7

32.5 kg x 8

Was pooped !

*lying ham curls *

10 10 8 8 6 . All around 150-110 pounds

Energy all gone by this point

*db romanian deads*

Constant tension

20 kg 3 x 15. Lower back krept in last half of last set

Job done . Sleep time now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Forget to add diet and training adjustments sent through today. Time to knuckle down and survive on will power . Lets get PEEEEELED.

And get those thats f***ed up comments will wants


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. The people of Leicester won't know what's hit em


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so upper today

Diet adjustments in place . Slight decrease in cals but guess what! I STILL SMASHED SOME PBS IN THERE!

*BB floor press *

Bar x 12

60 kg x 10

100kg x 8

140 kg x 6

165kg x 6 PB

165kg x 5

110kg x 15

The 165 was easier than 160 last week. Was in shock lol

*DB shoulder press*

2 count pause at bottom constant tension no lockout .

20 kg x 8

35 kg x 10 8 8 7 PB Massive pb again up reps and 2.5 kg per hand on last week .

*dips*

Bw x 14

Bw + 20 kg x 8

Bw + 40 kg x 7 x 2 dropped weight and got another 6

*chins and lying ez skulls supersetted together *

Chins

Bw + 10 kg x 9

Bw + 15 kg x 7

Bw + 15 kg x 7

Bw + 15 kg x 6

Lying ez skulls

50 kg x 9 8 8 7

9 is a PB on first set

Awesome session cannot belive in the past two week food has dropped but strength has shot up! .

Happy sunday folks


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats cos I make u work hard!!!!



sean 162 said:


> Ok so upper today
> 
> Diet adjustments in place . Slight decrease in cals but guess what! I STILL SMASHED SOME PBS IN THERE!
> 
> ...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyouth said:


> Thats cos I make u work hard!!!!


GOOD ! When u turn up of course :whistling:

And i made u work on them hack squats lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

What have u done to me u sick fcuker @Bad Alan


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 153911
> 
> 
> What have u done to me u sick fcuker @Bad Alan


nearly as large as mine lol. Genuinely impressed with them im get me some lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ripped - now time to get peeled  still cuts to create but your ahead of the game! Keep your foot on the gas.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Little posts like that inspire beyond words. Dno wether im taking it all a bit too seriously but it quite emotional having support and watching your body change into what you once thought was very unacheievable for myself . Cant thank will and the forum enough.

Ill put my vagina away now and crack on. I hope to impress 8 weeks from today!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Little posts like that inspire beyond words. Dno wether im taking it all a bit too seriously but it quite emotional having support and watching your body change into what you once thought was very unacheievable for myself . Cant thank will and the forum enough.
> 
> Ill put my vagina away now and crack on. I hope to impress 8 weeks from today!


Were all behind you mate. I don't follow dead turkeys. Gonna walk it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

But it was such a cute vagina!

It's always good to follow someone who comes across as very positive and passionate about what they do!

So you are rubbing off too


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lower today. Started off a crap session. And then esculated into an epic session that left me unable to walk dwn the stairs out of the gym .

*Leg extensions*

2 x 15 reps to warm the knees

*BB squats*

Routine adjustments mean target was 10 reps

Bar x 10

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 10 this felt a struggle . Was really peed off at this point... So put some heavy metal on . Stretched a second time and put my game face on

150 kg x 10 . Culda probs done 160 but no spotter and already had done 140 x 10 . 3 mins rest then

150 kg x 8 . Proves i culda probably repper out 160 first set. NEXT WEEK!

3 mins rest dropped to 110kg x 14

Felt sick after this had to take 5 to catch breath .

*legpress *

2 count pause at bottom on all sets

300 kg x 8

350 kg x 8

400 kg x 8

350kg x 8 into drop set of 250 kg x 6 was a struggle not sure if gd rep range for drop set but it hit the spot ! Quads on fire

*glute ham raises *

12 11 10 9 . Absoloutely frazzled after this

*seated calve raises *

5 sets of 20 with 30 secs rest period

40 kg x 4

30 kg x 1

Felt sick trying to chow down on post workout meal but i got it dwn and felt fine 15 mins after leaving gym. Had to crawl up the stairs to me flat. Best leg session in literally forever . And pleased i got in the groove on squats . Defo up in weight next week. Especially if i get a nice carb refeed too @Bad Alan . Hope thats good enough for u pal !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I culda bet a months wages that notification was from you lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I culda bet a months wages that notification was from you lol


It comes up on my phone you tart!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great work Sean I really like seeing sessions pushed hard like that! We will review at weekend after weigh in/ pics but I'm thinking you'll be gtg as planned for refeed


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking solid mate, you're a tank :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers Dan . Not feeling it today have woken up with washing machine stomache and full on diarhea. Morbing cardio isnt gna b possible and a day off work unpaid is also on the cards. Will try to get as much of daily food in me as i can handle without chundering. Grrrrr i hate being ill


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so lil update. Back feeling normal again. Shaked that 24 hour bug off . Cardio and diet on point as usual. Just heard some amusing rumours from the local source that i DO NOT. Use anymore .

So im sitting at around 90 kg ... This guy and his mates are telling ppl im using

1 g tren

1 .5 g test

And growthed off my nuts.

Amazing what jelously does just because i use another source and have aquired the help of will and got into the best shape of my life... Automatically i must be on 2.5g of gear a week . Sad sad people .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so lil update. Back feeling normal again. Shaked that 24 hour bug off . Cardio and diet on point as usual. Just heard some amusing rumours from the local source that i DO NOT. Use anymore .
> 
> So im sitting at around 90 kg ... This guy and his mates are telling ppl im using
> 
> ...


Succes creates haters 

Take it as a compliment mate and we both know it's ALOT less than that lol.

Glad you're back to it!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so lil update. Back feeling normal again. Shaked that 24 hour bug off . Cardio and diet on point as usual. Just heard some amusing rumours from the local source that i DO NOT. Use anymore .
> 
> So im sitting at around 90 kg ... This guy and his mates are telling ppl im using
> 
> ...


id of said easily

2g test

1g tren

20iu gh ed lol

good job u have millions stashed away haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha yeh you know the score Harry .

Ok so chest and delts today.

Pleased to report into @Bad Alan as requested ....... I KICKED ASSS!

*high incline dbs *

20 kg x 10

45 kg x 8

55 kg x 6

Working sets now

65kg x 6 BOOM PB

65 kg x 5 into drop set of 35 kg x 6 . Hard work!

35 kg x 11

*flat press *

2 count pause at bottom

1 pps x 15 . Tooo easy

1 1/4 pps x 15 too easy

2 pps x 13 hit that spot burn baby burn . PB

*cable x over *

2 x triple drop sets had a few mates watching the fibres in my pecs loool had a brilliant training partner today who pushed me to my absoloute limit!

*low incline smith *

1 pps x 10

2 pps x 8 rest pause another 2

2 1/4 pps x 5 rest pause another 1 .

Was in bits but on a real high

Delt time

*laterals*

15 kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

15 kg x 12 form was better to hit the cap so chose form over weight

22.5 kg x 20 partials into 10 kg x 7 strict form .

*rear delt flies *

10 kg x 20 x 2

7.5 kg x 20

Final set was spose to be drop set . Got to about 18 and abs cramped . Culdnt get cramp out . Rear delts where blue by this time so called it a day lol.

Brilliant session. Real high to the end of the day. Having an encouraging training partner was very effective . Telling me rest time over and to keep going and asking me mid set do i want first or second place . Sounds cheesy but it really got me going thru limits


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

There isn't a second place.

Warm up on 55kg dbs ffs 

Nice one matey


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

In the words of the oracle.

GUN DAY!

*rope tricep extensions*

Plate 5 x 17pb 15 15

Plate 4 x16

*incline dumbell curls *

17.5kg x 8

20 kg x 7 PB

17.5 kg x 7

*incline ez tri extensions*

40 kg x 12

60 kg x 8 PB

60 kg x 6 into drop set 30 kg x 12

40 kg x 11 and one assisted

*seated ez curls 1/2 ROM*

40 kg x 12

50 kg x 10 PB

50 kg x 8 into drop set of 30 kg x 17 just kept repping n squeezing

40 kg x 14

*neutral grip cablw pushdowns *

Plate 2 x 10 x 2

Plate 1 x 10 x 2

1/2 plate x 15 . Only rest is wile other tri is worked

*rope cable hammers*

Plate 5 x 10 x 4

Plate 4 x 16

All sets with 20 sec rest periods

Stronger on evwrything apart from neutral pushdowns. Had a niggle in right elbow . Nothing major. More pbs to beat next week . And all the goodies for last 7 weeks arrived today.

TIME TO GET FREAKY

Ab shot 7 weeks out after 3 meals


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In before sxbarnes

Nice session mate

:lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 154186


damn you added this pic, man you're getting leaner and harder looking every new pic, should rest up some or else the other guys are gonna be like....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great work ethic, looking sharp too mate.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> damn you added this pic, man you're getting leaner and harder looking every new pic, should rest up some or else the other guys are gonna be like....
> 
> View attachment 154187


Haha love it dude! Cheers for the kind words. I just wna get as peeled as possible and do will proud. Having a coach ive added a bit of pressure to myself to impress him week on week to make sure he knows his efforts are taken note of and put into action to the T.

And lets be honest . We all wna win at wateva we do.. Some ppl just want it a bit more . And im hungry!


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> In before sxbarnes
> 
> Nice session mate
> 
> :lol:


Theres always a first time for everything lol


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Ab shot 7 weeks out after 3 meals

View attachment 154186


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Some of these bad boys to try out and get this body in tip top form



7 weeks out sunday. Just the 1 peek the rest are going over to @Bad Alan


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice stash there mate. What's that, a weeks worth??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice stash there mate. What's that, a weeks worth??


Just todays pre workout blend mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well the SH*t hit the fan today.

Energy levels were non existant

Headfones broke so shi**y kiss fm at 9am is not motivating

Anyway knuckled dwn beat i culd no training partner no energy and no music to motivate me . Aswell as being flat as a pancake

*Wide pulldowns to top of head *

103kg x 12 x 2

112kg x 10 + 4 partials

*Reverse grip BOR*

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 8

140 kg x 6 poor form

120 kg x 6 great form instant drop to 80kg x 10

100 kg x 12 just

*Chest supported db rows *

20 kg x 8

40 kg x 8

40 kg x 9

30 kg x 12 felt like running on empty . Then a PT came over and had a chat and gave me a few compliments. Gave me a lil boost

*DB Rows *

40 kg x 12

Triple drop set

60 kg x 8 45kg x 6. 32.5 kg x 8

Up a tad on last week . I felt no pump atall as i feel very flat so did a few wide grip chins just to stretch out and finish lats off .

*lying ham curls *

10 9 8 8 7

Weight felt double last week just managed to keep up but didnt wna loose form so had to dig deep

*db romanian deads.*

Lower back said bog off so had to perform these in smith. Kept constant tension and did the job just not the way im suppose to do them

3/4 pps 3 x 15

Very moody today. Feel very drained and didnt enjoy it today. Lets hope for better things tomo . Plenty of rest today so i will only be moving to eat!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Going to have days like this mate - it's all part of dieting to proper condition. Important thing is you dug in and hit some good weights. Top work and get used to it as there's going to be days you feel you can't move let alone train  that's when you know you're getting somewhere!

Refeed tomorrow and you'll feel much better for training at the start of next week. HAVE IT!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@Bad Alan. Ok LETS HAVE IT !

Sent u a last email to just confirm few things about timings .

I guess its time to get down to paper on these muscles!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dude... When you're crying in the cake aisle... THAT IS PAIN. save the down days for when it gets REALLY tough.... because it will do before it gets easier 

enjoy your refeed! Looks awesome


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so upper today

First time training on just pro/ fat. Had carbs intra but first excercise was obv without carbs full flow .

*BB floor press*

Bar x 10

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

167.5 kg 4-5 reps.PB Had brachia issue show its face again thinking of doing a few light hammers or cable hammers to warm up next week . Neway heres vid of working set. Joints and tendans wernt a fan gna half my aromasin dose now the other hardening compounds are going in






Joints and tendons told me to do one wen i attempted 160 for 6 so dropped to 140 x 8.

Final set 110 kg x 15

Didnt let brachia dampen mood .

*db shoulder press*

2 count pause at bottom constant tension

37.5 kg x 8 PB

37.5 kg x 7

37.5 kg x 5

35 kg x 7

*weighted dips *

Bw x 10

Bw + 20 kg x 10 awesome form and stretch and isolation

Bw + 40 kg got given dipping belt made it much more stable 8 eaay reps with good stretches

Bw + 60 kg x 7 again form spot on hit the spot hard wasnt expecting this PB

*chins and lying ez tri extensions *

Chins

Bw + 15 kg 8 PB 7 7 6

Lying ez tri extensions

40 kg 9 8 7 7

Didnt expect much from extensions after dips but wasnt far off last week so over the moon. Great workout . Post workout meal down and feeling gd. Feeling very dry been overdoing AI a bit so will bring it down a tad seems to be drying my joints quickly . Also may look into better joints car currently just using fish oils and glucosamine sulphate . Open to suggestions . Seems yday was a one off . Some more pbs and overall great workout minus the brachia . Which is managable

Have a good sunday folks !


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

My brilliant spotting an lending of the dippin belt lol



sean 162 said:


> Ok so upper today
> 
> First time training on just pro/ fat. Had carbs intra but first excercise was obv without carbs full flow .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea you're going to have those bad days mate with energy etc on diet but just keep working to your MAX 

Great workout, enjoy the carbs!

Krill oil is a brilliant addition BUT is expensive. Def worth looking into for this last few weeks of prep though.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a gash day training and I'm fat and bulking for peets sake!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so lower tonight. Messed up on squats but did hit pb on legpress

*BB squats*

Tried to warm up doing 2 reps beyond working set then deload for working set. Didnt work!

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 3

160 kg x 2

180 kg x 2 these really hit my quads hard very good reps but did hit a lot of fibres .

Then attempted 160 kg x 10 only got 6 . Was really annoyed as my aim is 10 reps . Nothing i culd do and culd feel quads hit hard.

3 min rest then got 150 x 8 shuld stuck with 150 for first set. Live and learn!

3 min rest 110 x i think for 14 .

@sxbarnes cleaned up on squats . Really schooled my ****

So i made up for it on legpress

*Legpress 2 count pause at bottom*

200 kg x 8

300 kg x 8

400 kg x 8

400 kg x 7 into drop set 280 x 6 i think. Beat sets ive done on this weight since starting them

*Glute ham raises*

12 10 10 14 really dug deep last set and got rythme .

*seated calve raises *

40 kg x 20 x 2

35 kg x 20

30 kg x 20

All sets with 20 sec rests .

Job done. Car broke dwn on way home lmao . Only had to walk about 400 m but soo much cranp. Took me 5 mins to walk the stairs. Regardless of reps on squats . I did the job and yet again there in more bits than last week. Next wek i will screw my head on and get it right from the start. Props to sxbarnes he really did smash squats think he got 6 on 170 on one set


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea I did


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just to add . That NP tren a blew my socks off this morn. Wowee.. And on my final set of 110 squats my legs didnt give up lungs did lol. Damn u tren e . Never ran it longer than 6 weeks and its taken its toll on the breathing .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Little bit of posing practice this evening. Plenty of work to do but ide like to share them anyway .



















Not thw greatest lighting but wasnt looking for that just wna get down the mandatory poses. Lot of work to do but gta start somewhere.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking ****ing tight man! Seriously good work. Legs are awesome


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> Looking ****ing tight man! Seriously good work. Legs are awesome


Cheers dude. Getting there slowly .


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude. Getting there slowly .


Making me wanna prep again hahaha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea looking good mate, will help you with a couple poses in person nearer the time! Good effort though and just keep practicing.

Pleased with where you are, don't let up though keep pushing still lots of time left to get where we want


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Wanna swap waists? You'll suit a spare tire better anyway..... ????

Joking you look cracking mate great density to your look not just all "floofy". Great proportions and symmetry


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Floofy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea looking good mate, will help you with a couple poses in person nearer the time! Good effort though and just keep practicing.
> 
> Pleased with where you are, don't let up though keep pushing still lots of time left to get where we want


 Oh im not letting up dude im far from happy about definition in hams lower back and calves yet. I just been doing some googling and realise how i can make the most of my legs during bk poses and actually took note from your latest photo uploads. Lots of tweeks to make but pretty happy so far.. But dnt get me wrong. Pedal is to the metal! Im gna do u proud buddy.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Wanna swap waists? You'll suit a spare tire better anyway..... ????
> 
> Joking you look cracking mate great density to your look not just all "floofy". Great proportions and symmetry


LOOOL. As you mention density ive started to notice that too. I havnt seemed to flatten out too much. And legs are actually looking quite grainy in the pics. But still plenty to go. And stil enjoying it and not been suffering with much hunger atall


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chest and delts today.

Well i pumped up like a balloon tonight! Crazy pump. Starting to look really cool and freaky .

Must be the change up of supps that went in as of last sunday.

Anyway back to the routine

*High incline db press *

20 kg x 10

35 kg x 8

55 kg x 6

Working sets

65 kg x 6 no spotter today so had to throw those badboys up myself

65 kg x 5 all good deep stretched reps. If anything slightly paused at bottom lol straight into 30 kg x 8

3 mins rest then 37.5kg x 13

*Flat chest press*

All reps paused for 2 count at full stretch

2 pps 16 13 11 ... Crazy pump literally watched pecs fill up 

Pic doesnt do vascularity and grainyness justice . Hard to get pumped photos in a gym full of students

*pec dec *

Cables out of order so had no options.

Triple drop set x 2 crazy pump and PB on first set

*low incline smith*

1 pps x 10

2 pps x 7 rest pause and another 1

1 3/4 pps x 7 rest pause and another 2

*laterals*

Cleans up form today really concentrated on that cap

12.5 kg x 12

15 kg x 12 x 2

20 kg x 20 partials into 7.5kg x 10 strict. Great pump hit the spot

*rear delt flies*

4 x 20 reps with 40 secs between sets

10 kg x 20

7.5kg x 20 x 3

Cooked. Massive pump and vascularity . Body has dramtically changed since last week pump wise. Went in looking flat as a pancake .

Was very happy with strength as i really did nail form today


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking great mate. Chest is awesome in that picture


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking great mate. Chest is awesome in that picture


Cheers ben! :beer:

Im not being cocky by uploading pics all the time . im more amazed at the changes and wna show them off. Just felt i shuld clarify that to everybody lol. This is a humbling experience .

Was reading your journal earlier u shift some weight on chest dips and chins!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ben the tank


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers ben! :beer:
> 
> Im not being cocky by uploading pics all the time . im more amazed at the changes and wna show them off. Just felt i shuld clarify that to everybody lol. This is a humbling experience .
> 
> Was reading your journal earlier u shift some weight on chest dips and chins!!!


It's good mate I like to see people's progress especially when they are pushing things hard.

Haha thanks mate. Both reasonably strong lifts for me when fresh at least.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gun day today!

Gna keep it short and sweet only just sat down. And ready for bed.

All weights same as last week maybe up a rep or 2 on incline ez extensions on the drop set and also managed 2 sets of 20 kg incline dumbells this week so up a little.

Biggest change was in vascularity. The pre woekout additives seem to be doing something.

Very good energetic session did some light ab work at the end .

Good session and strength still there if not climbing now and then .

Forgot to add im looking a lot fuller need to have a chat with @Bad Alan. Think this culd be overlap. But very full and feel BP a little high atm .


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking fvcking peeeeeeeeled!!!

Chest looks thick as fvck in that last pic, smashing it mate!!!!!!

Noticed you've had a couple of "those days", just gotta grind them out and tomorrows another day. No doubt they are fvcking tough though.

Doing great fella:thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Nicely balanced physique mate, how long till the show etc


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

6 weeks this sunday @Chelsea. Thanks for popping and and massive thanks for the compliment ... Im sure it will be backtracked with a fair few sarcy ones but its kool i got 1 out of u muhahaha!

@Sharpy76 yes mate just the odd one. And if i look back i still matched all weights and increased on somethings even tho it felt like a crap session lol. Its all in the head. But you know as youve done it all before . Cheers for the kinds words. Just wna crack on and really get condition super nailed. Im not the biggest so i gta make up for it.

Original plan was this was a one off . Just to say ive achieved something. But its turning into a long term plan in my head now.

I have the bug.! And a lot of confidence in Will to point me straight . Need to concentrate on the here and now but cant stop thinking about the rebound and off season .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> 6 weeks this sunday @Chelsea. Thanks for popping and and massive thanks for the compliment ... Im sure it will be backtracked with a fair few sarcy ones but its kool i got 1 out of u muhahaha!
> 
> @Sharpy76 yes mate just the odd one. And if i look back i still matched all weights and increased on somethings even tho it felt like a crap session lol. Its all in the head. But you know as youve done it all before . Cheers for the kinds words. Just wna crack on and really get condition super nailed. Im not the biggest so i gta make up for it.
> 
> ...


Haha I was going to but once a week I try to give a compliment that doesn't involve ridicule immediately after


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back and hamstrings today. In saturday fashion . No headfones and no training partner.

Just cracked on . Wasnt the usual momentum but a good workout .

*wide pulldowns to too of head *

2 x warm up and stretch sets

112 kg x 12 x 2

112 kg x 10 plus 3 partials . Up on weight on all sets feom last week :thumb:

*underhand BOR *

60 kg x 12

100 kg x 8

120 kg x 6 good squeeze at top

120 kg x 8 strict into 80 kg x 8-10 cant remember but again slightly paused squeeze at full contraction.

100 kg x 14

*chest supported DB rows*

20 kg x 10

40 kg x 8 culd feel the bent over rows had done the job was fatigued

Dropped to 35 kg x 8 just to nail form and get that squeeze . Form over ego!

30 kg x 12

*DB rows *

40 kg x 12

Triple drop set consisting of 65 kg x 8. 47.5kg x 7. 35 kg x 8 . Good form and really hit the spot . Bit late but actually really getting mind muscle connection on these nows and good squeeze .

Onto Hammies

*lying hammy curls *

10 10 8 8 6 . Slightly up on weight than last week but really not a lot. Nice burn going

*DB romanian deads *

22.5kg x 15 nice and easy and constant tension on hammies. Found these bettwr without belt on

25 kg x 15 x 2 . Really fried hammies few rest pauses in last set

Good session. Plodded along


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just to add. Weekly weigh in 90.4 kg . Up a little from last week so will have to see what will has to say about that.

Couple of weekly shots

View attachment 154966


View attachment 154967


View attachment 154968


View attachment 154969


View attachment 154970


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

sean 162 said:


> Back and hamstrings today. In saturday fashion . No headfones and no training partner.
> 
> Just cracked on . Wasnt the usual momentum but a good workout .
> 
> ...


very good defo getting stronger it seems. Even if ppl say it isnt possible lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

theyouth said:


> very good defo getting stronger it seems. Even if ppl say it isnt possible lol


Gotta be stronger keeping lifts good on a diet deficit


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper day .

Just gna call that one a right off , minor pec strain which had negative effect on rest of routine / weights and mentality.

Its mild and i will come back from it and also wasnt in my usual gym.

I will come back with avengance tommorow.

Positive notes where i managed to still hit targetted muscles just not in the usual manner. As i said . Will be bk in my home gym and killing it tomo. Have a good sunday folks


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Chin up brother wasn't your day today! Looking cracking though!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh refuse to let it put a downer in things. Bk to home gym and ive already iced n ibruprofen creamed the sore area and stretched it out. Think i overreacted feels lot better. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lower tonight . I told u ide come back with avengance.

Squats where a bit iffy warming up was quite painful getting under the bar . Pec strain was quite tender. Stretched it out plenty and working sets were fine. Gna be a light chest day weds but concentration on pump and blood flow more than overload!. Gta train wise ! Time to condition.

Was feeling poo all day extra cardio killed me off . But came to life 10 mins into gym

Anyway back to legs

*leg extensions*

2 x 20 reps to warm knees

*BB squats *

Bar x 10

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

150 kg x 12 . Probably not a pb in my history of training. But defo a pb in this prep since rep ranges have increased .

3 min rest then 150 x 8

3 mins rest then 110 kg x 15 i think. Again lungs failed me lol

*2 count paused legpress*

200 kg x 8

300 kg x 8

400 kg x 6 absoloute failure . That awesome quad feeling whwre u can feel the fibres stretching and you know uve done a good job.

350 kg x 7 into 250 kg x 6 again these anialated me . Pre workout oats have been dropped and could notice by this point lol

*Glute ham raises*

16 boooom! 12 12 10

*seated calve raises *

40 kg x 20 x 2

35 kg x 20

30 kg x 25 with 2 rest pause forced stretches . ( hands on knees forcing full stretch )

Great workout . I have weights out of my head now im 6 weeks out and conditioning and form is my priority. Not that it wasnt but ive left my ego at the door as im not gna hit pbs everyday in this laat 6 weeks. But dont worry as and where i can they will be forced out !

Gna go ice this pec/ shoulder again . Cheers for tuning in thos who did!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

This has been a great journal so far. And a great change in physique too.

Hope the pec / shoulder isn't too serious

Keep up the good work


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> This has been a great journal so far. And a great change in physique too.
> 
> Hope the pec / shoulder isn't too serious
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thank you very much dude . I need that kinda talk now things are getting tough haha .


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Thank you very much dude . I need that kinda talk now things are getting tough haha .


No probes mate your looking great ( no **** ) would love to be able to cut down and have the patience but that's why am fat and your shredded. Again well done


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> No probes mate your looking great ( no **** ) would love to be able to cut down and have the patience but that's why am fat and your shredded. Again well done


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

5 weeks work from 11 to 6 weeks out from first competition.

Latest pic was taken last friday



Just to put things into perspective.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> 5 weeks work from 11 to 6 weeks out from first competition.
> 
> Latest pic was taken last friday
> 
> ...


Arm growth there boy !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chest n delts today. Took it slow and light on pec/ delt but it held up good and didnt really niggle. So thats getting thrashed next week. Very good session. Brilliant focus on form and negatives and contractions. Very pleased

Will update later . Onto 2nd work shift .

Heres a quick pic of condition today all be it in a vest. Photo doesnt show true size as not being cocky but i look smaller than in life but decent view of vascularity .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so heres the update

Stretched that badboy pec out and proceeded with session

*standing cable flies *

Plate 1 x 20

Plate 2x 15

Plate 3 triple drop set 8 10 12 drop a plate each seat and squeezes were brilliant culd feel every fibre.

Another triple drop set similar weights just failure each set .

Pecs were feeling full and no pain so moved onto flat chest press

*Flat chest press *

20 kg per side 15 reps 2 count pause at bottom of rep

35 kg per side x 15 14 13 . All sets with 2 count pause at bottom. Cannot describe how awesome this excercise is .

Still only a few minor niggles so headed over to high incline db press

*High incline DB press*

25 kg x 10 to test water. No pain . Slow negatives big squeeze at top

35 kg x 10 again no pain slow negatives big squeeze at top

45 kg x 11 no pain and big squeezes. Infact i felt strong as an ox but stopped there as to not get ahead of myself

45 kg x 8 slow negatives . Into drop set of 25 kg x 8

2 mins rest then 25 kg x 14 . Pretty light but better form and control.

*low incline smith*

1 pps x 10

1 1/2 pps x 8 or 9 rest pause then another 2

1 1/2 pps x 8 rest pause and another 2

Again slower negatives and pauses at bottom just to teat water on the power up .

Chest was frazzled by now onto deltage!!!

*laterals*

12.5 kg x 12

15 kg x 12 x 2

17.5 kg x 12

22.5 kg x 20 partials into 10 kg x 10 strict form. Probs a pb for me

*rear delt flies*

7.5 kg as 10's were in use

4 x 20 with drop set last set. Very short rest periods. Immense pump. And job done!

Great session. Feeling gd and full and dry but weight has come dwn a tad and middrift tightened up so cant conplain!

Goodnight godbless!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Chest n delts today. Took it slow and light on pec/ delt but it held up good and didnt really niggle. So thats getting thrashed next week. Very good session. Brilliant focus on form and negatives and contractions. Very pleased
> 
> Will update later . Onto 2nd work shift .
> 
> ...


Looking the mutts


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gun day today!!

Put some blood in these pipecleaners

*rope extensions*

Plate 5 x 17

Plate 5 x 15

Plate 4 x 15

Plate 4 x 12 dropped to plate 3 for another 4

*incline db curls*

17.5kg x 9 8 6 last set picked up 12.5kg to get rep total to 8 . Serious peak squeezes

*low incline ez skulls*

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 7

60 kg x 5 into 30 kg x 10

30kg x 14

*seated ez curls 1/2 ROM*

30 kg x 12

50 kg x 9

50 kg x 8 into drop set 30 kg x 13

40 kg x 14

*neutral grip cable pushdowns*

4 x 10 per arm on plate 1 few assisted on last set only rest was while other arm works as per usual

*cable rope hammers*

Plate 4 x 10 x 5 20 sec rest between sets

Very good pump strength still pretty good . But the leaner i get or the more i get use to the excercises i guess. I can really isolate muscles and hitting them better week on week. The var is defo showing its face pumps were crazy had cramps in tris and culdnt wipe sweat off my face from bicep pump. All flatened out now tho lol.

Not struggling with any hunger . But jesus i really want some junk food!! Motivate me guys! Please lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cnut!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't go there sean


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

5 weeks 2 days out







Not sure but think you may be able to see the strirations in abs and obliques


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Now we are working  you know the reaction you want to condition on the day!

I'll drop you my mobile number if you're still coming tmro?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Now we are working  you know the reaction you want to condition on the day!
> 
> I'll drop you my mobile number if you're still coming tmro?


Of course i am buddy! Ive prepped all my food just now for the day .

Im buzzing for it !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

BACK ATTACK with @Bad Alan and @RXQueenie today at there local..

Im too naffed after 5 hours driving to liat routine. Lets just say WILL abaoloutely killed me off. But at the same time i learnt a massive amount . And am looking forward to putting all into practice ! GREAT workout and doms are in already lol

Thank you to both of you for today . I wasnt atruggling for motivation but im now up to another notch! Great to hear both of ur experiences of prep too. Kindest most genuine and knowledgable people ive come across in this sport.

Feel quite blessed to have Will overlooking me.

Enough of the soppy stuff. Lets sleep!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Sean - pleasure having you over and had great workout  hope you're friend clears up!

Looking ahead of the game, could put you on stage in a week easy but we want to have you as a REAL standout for condition. Seriously well balanced and proportioned physique, backs really standout.

Welcome anytime.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> 5 weeks 2 days out
> 
> View attachment 155380
> 
> ...


Sick physique mate, gonna be insane condition in 5 weeks!!

What's your diet like at moment?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pro/ fat mainly, with carbs around training . 2705 cals training days

And thank you buddy ! . I see it different to others but i guess we all see our weak points easier on ourselves. If your quite a hard person to please always room for improvements everywhere. Specially girly calves


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got a cardio partner this morning. Start em young!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hes got his intra shake already!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Got a cardio partner this morning. Start em young!
> 
> View attachment 155451


What's Mr @Bad Alan done to my dad?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah f*ck this rebound I'm going back on a cut! This is sickening I was this shredded 8 weeks ago hahahahahaha keep

It up mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Woke up after clean refeed. 1lb up but look about 10 lb heavier ! Full and vascular love it!! Cracking on with cardio


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lower hit today.

Energy is taking a battering . Litterally cba to write up full routine.

Hit 150kg x 12 on squats again so happy with that. Then weights dropped off a little as session went on but still hit it hard and solid!

Was feeling very hungry half way thru. Time to rest up and ice my knee . Feeling rather sore today.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lower hit today.
> 
> Energy is taking a battering . Litterally cba to write up full routine.
> 
> ...


Good work big man, now you're on the ****ing grind. Keep churning these positive days out and taking something from your strength through each one.

It's taxing in a way not many can understand so give yourself a little pat on the back and keep positive, don't let the darkness of feeling tired and lethargic cloud over you!  nearly there......


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh im living for that hour to hour n half gym time each day mate its the happiest hour of my day even if im a lil sluggish still really enjoying training and getting work in to failure! . Things are settling last time i had refeed the following day was hell but i come bk on track by the tuesday. I know when im feeling that hunger that im burning that fat up and ive now realised im not wasting muscle away so im happy to let my body crack on with what its doing. Im really happy with the diet i really come to life around training and just seem to be on standby most of the day . But it feels right for what my goals are. U dont need to add petrol to this fire buddy :thumb: .

But in all serious thank you for being a great mentor and being there when its needed. I know harder times are ahead but having faith in ur coach makes it a lot easier to accept what ur being told to do.. U know it works if u stick to it . So its simple... Ignore the cravings urges. And stick to the plan !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Remember you last week mate. Face like thunder when you turned up. As soon as you started squatting you were well happy! Thats some focus. :thumbup1:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought I was going to die when he couldn't dip properly at our place hahahahahahaha joys of being on a cut!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> I thought I was going to die when he couldn't dip properly at our place hahahahahahaha joys of being on a cut!


I know that feeling. Haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha im a miserable git at times just glad u understand the pain patty!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Haha im a miserable git at times just glad u understand the pain patty!


We don't want you to change though mate. Cos its working! :thumbup1:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha im a miserable git at times just glad u understand the pain patty!


Its all good my boy Itl all be worth it when you have that trophy on your mantle peice


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> 5 weeks 2 days out
> 
> View attachment 155380
> 
> ...


Sure I've only been gone a week and you've become like a ripped Thing from Fantastic 4!

Looking top notch


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Sure I've only been gone a week and you've become like a ripped Thing from Fantastic 4!
> 
> Looking top notch


Plenty more to come off


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so been a bit quiet . Been in quite a dark place sorta just getting thru day to day things. Diets getting hard. Ill admit that.

Had a brilliant chest and delt session today.

Been kinda not taking much notice or making a concious effort not to look at body too much. But wedsnesday i always see where im at with a pump. And foook me .. I scared myself a little . Had a few comments from the regulars saying im a freak and i make them feel psyichally sick. I havnt personally seen stirations /fibre lines in such detail all over upper body. . Thats being said im probably far from the level of others but never personally seen anything like it and especially on me .

Strength today was spot on . No pbs but not dropping off yet brillaint session overall and rear delts looked like ide been at a few synthol bottles by end of session..

@sxbarnes will be dwn next weds so hopefully get couple of pics.

Overall great session. Great pump. And great boost that was needed.

I will let the pics do the talking next week . But im over the moon !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep grinding the days out big man  killing it as usual!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Keep grinding the days out big man  killing it as usual!


I am buddy. I AM NOT. Over confident but in all seriousness i think u wuld be very impressed with how things are coming together


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I am buddy. I AM NOT. Over confident but in all seriousness i think u wuld be very impressed with how things are coming together


Already am - mindset and work ethic isn't in question. Just got to enjoy the hard work and vision end result!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just secured some extra hols . Things are reallllly dragging at work. I know only have 12 more shifts after today until show day. Got 4 days off next week and just secured thw beggining of the final week so no full days work from 22nd august. .... Sooo happy about this lol .

Feeling good this morning . Maybe not psyichally. But mentally  . Was reading in another thread in another forum about how you only really know ur doing it right if ur really feeling it in these final weeks. It shuldnt be fun... I think i can vouch for that now lol . But its sooooo worth it .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just secured some extra hols . Things are reallllly dragging at work. I know only have 12 more shifts after today until show day. Got 4 days off next week and just secured thw beggining of the final week so no full days work from 22nd august. .... Sooo happy about this lol .
> 
> Feeling good this morning . Maybe not psyichally. But mentally  . Was reading in another thread in another forum about how you only really know ur doing it right if ur really feeling it in these final weeks. It shuldnt be fun... I think i can vouch for that now lol . But its sooooo worth it .


Good idea matey. You don't want to be feeling like sh1t at a place you don't want to be at! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just secured some extra hols . Things are reallllly dragging at work. I know only have 12 more shifts after today until show day. Got 4 days off next week and just secured thw beggining of the final week so no full days work from 22nd august. .... Sooo happy about this lol .
> 
> Feeling good this morning . Maybe not psyichally. But mentally  . Was reading in another thread in another forum about how you only really know ur doing it right if ur really feeling it in these final weeks. It shuldnt be fun... I think i can vouch for that now lol . But its sooooo worth it .


You're doing great Sean, in amazing condition already!!!

I can sympathise with how you're feeling though mate. That last week of my cut it just felt like I'd hit a big fvcking brick wall, I was dead on my feet and totally knackered, no use to anyone at work. Up until then I was cruising along! Obviously you're going to the next level to what I went but you're smashing it. Mentally you're in a better place now so you'll be fine.

No doubt you'll have more of "those days", just gotta grind them out and tell yourself you've not got long to go. Will will drag your a$$ through those days no doubt.

Keep at it sir, you look fvcking awesome!!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're doing great Sean, in amazing condition already!!!
> 
> I can sympathise with how you're feeling though mate. That last week of my cut it just felt like I'd hit a big fvcking brick wall, I was dead on my feet and totally knackered, no use to anyone at work. Up until then I was cruising along! Obviously you're going to the next level to what I went but you're smashing it. Mentally you're in a better place now so you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate that message big man!! Hows the mass building going??

Yeh tbh i feel great today but it changes from day to day lol. I hope weekly progress pics show the true changes as this week i think has been the best for changes in the past 3-4 .

. Thanks for the boost!! Its all noted . I really really from bottom of my boots wna do will and myself proud. I wna step out there knowing there was no way i culd have done anymore and ive brought the best i absoloutely can :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arm day!!

Smashed the granny out of it !

Great intensity and strength still there . Incredible pump . Brilliant session. Was practically falling asleep by the end . Every ounce of energy used.

Job done !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Great work so far mate.

And yep - once you reach these stages where everything is a chore etc you know you're getting low in bodyfat. Keep grinding it out... It doesn't get any easier lol - but is worth it


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Great work so far mate.
> 
> And yep - once you reach these stages where everything is a chore etc you know you're getting low in bodyfat. Keep grinding it out... It doesn't get any easier lol - but is worth it


Cheers mate i know your in the same boat and smashing it too!

Im enjoying it but i just moan like a little bitch about the time that drags between meals and training lol there what im living for.

And yes today before pump got too much i culd see stirations in horseshoe of triceps . So things must be getting tight / I hope / assume . Very dry and tight this week. Compared to last couple weeks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

2 hours post gym reasonably flat no pump atall.







Pics dnt do justice but hey ho


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Found a start pic of the same pose as ydays update pic . All be it less tensed



7 weeks between photos.

Looking back i didnt realise how out of shape i was in comparison lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry mate. Will put some pics up of someone similar a while back. He was completely shredded so err my error
> 
> I suppose I'll have to go to muscle talk this year if its still in Bedford


What a cnut this poster is!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

?????? Well confused


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Found a start pic of the same pose as ydays update pic . All be it less tensed
> 
> View attachment 155799
> 
> ...


Great improvement and yea you do make your former self look chunky!  makes it all worthwhile when you do comparisons like that.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> ?????? Well confused


I mistook you for someone who was shredded and apologised.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Great improvement and yea you do make your former self look chunky!  makes it all worthwhile when you do comparisons like that.


The oracle. I owe you eternally lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Had the pleasure of being joined by my good mate @1manarmy today.

Smashed back to peices was a brilliant session with a bit of posing practice at the end . Learnt a lot more today and had a very productive back and hammie session.

Heres a few shots













Massive thanks to all the lads that have given up their time to come train with me and help me along the journey so far @Bad Alan @theyouth @sxbarnes @RXQueenie

P.s **** knows why my ****ty fone has put the uploads up sideways:cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its a Pleasure mate. I'm learning from you too. So double cool


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Had the pleasure of being joined by my good mate @1manarmy today.
> 
> Smashed back to peices was a brilliant session with a bit of posing practice at the end . Learnt a lot more today and had a very productive back and hammie session.
> 
> ...


Looking good Sean. Can see the start of the Christmas tree on your back! Should be able to see it properly in a couple of weeks max... Nice one mate. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Look cracking mate! Decent session and a pleasure to share what knowledge I have with you!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers buddy x


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

strong improvements


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Upper day with @theyouth

Strength still seems to be ok. Bareing in mind no pre workout carbs this morn as CLEAN refeed today. Cough cough @PHMG :tongue:

*BB Floorpress*

Bar x 20

80 kg x 10

120kg x 8

150 kg x 8

150 kg x 6

110 kg x 15

*2 count paused DB shoulder press*

20kg x 8

35 kg x 8 7 5

30 kg x 6

*Weighted dips*

Bw + 20 kg x 10

Bw + 40 kg x 8

Bw + 40 kg x 7 straight into reps with only BW . X 10 slow negatives. Pauses at full stretch

*Weighted chins supersetted with lying tri ez extensions*

Dips

Bw + 15 kg x 9 8 7 7 then final set 2 extra with only BW

Lying EZ Extensions

50 kg x 6 too heavy . Tired boy.

40 kg x 10 8 8

Happy days tucked into mahooosive tub of post workout cereal..

Good session. Was falling asleep between sets but worked to maximum during sets !

Finally inside the 4 week mark.

Happy sunday folks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> strong improvements


Cheers mate all the postive feedback is going into the motivational pot atm to help in this last stint .


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

... and into the home straight four furlongs clear


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> as CLEAN refeed today. Cough cough @PHMG :tongue:
> 
> Happy days tucked into mahooosive tub of post workout cereal..


Always love getting peoples opinions on this...

So - what constitutes a 'clean' refeed to you?

I believe PHMG includes ice cream etc in his which you were shocked at?

Ingredients (no idea which brands you guys use) for an 'average' box of cereal Vs 'average' tub of ice cream:

*Cereal:*

Whole Grain Wheat,Rice Flour ,Maize Semolina ,Sugar ,Crisp Cereal Coated with Caramel Flavoured Chocolate, (Rice Flour, Mixture of Milk and White Chocolate with Caramel Flavour 3.8% (Sugar, Cocoa Butter, Whole Milk Powder, Cocoa Mass, Emulsifier: Soya Lecithin, Flavourings, Spices), Sugar, Wheat Malt, Fully Hydrogenated Palm Fat, Dextrose, Glazing Agent (Gum Arabic, Glucose Syrup)) ,Glucose Syrup ,Vegetable Oils (Sunflower, Palm) ,Caramel Paste 5.6% (Sweetened Condensed Skimmed Milk, Sugar, Glucose Syrup, Butter Fat (from Milk), Gelling Agent: Pectin, Preservative: Potassium Sorbate, Salt, Flavouring) ,Partially Inverted Brown Sugar Syrup ,Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder ,Flavouring ,Salt ,Cocoa Powder ,Emulsifier: Sunflower Lecithin ,Vitamins and Minerals: Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin (B2), Vitamin B6, Thiamin (B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D, Calcium Carbonate, Iron

*Ice Cream:*

Fresh Cream,Condensed Skimmed Milk ,Sugar ,Egg Yolk ,Wheat Flour ,Vegetable Oil ,Fat-Reduced Cocoa Powder ,Natural Vanilla Flavouring ,Raising Agent: Sodium Bicarbonate ,Salt

Which is really 'clean'?

Just playing devils advocate here... what makes one right and the other wrong etc?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe im just jelous. And i shall now ask will why im eating potatoe for most of the day and not ice cream macdonalds and cookies . Like PHMG does.. Sorry i only picked out ice cream for some random reason. No disrepct to him if its working and interesting to see . Just a very very dif approach to my oats and potatoe refeed with the odd teaspoon of honey for sugars

And obv my post workout cereal but thats been in since day 1 just bit bigger on refeed


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> Maybe im just jelous. And i shall now ask will why im eating potatoe for most of the day and not ice cream macdonalds and cookies . Like PHMG does... No disrepct to him if its working and interesting to see . Just a very very dif approach to my oats and potatoe refeed with the odd teaspoon of honey for sugars
> 
> And obv my post workout cereal but thats been in since day 1 just bit bigger on refeed


I actually use both styles of refeed/cheat/whatever you want to name it... with different clients.

Merits to both.

When I was training my colleague Akash, I had him on v similar refeed style to you - as he got on better with that mentally. And from a science point of view, carbohydrate (except fructose) stimulates leptin - whereas fats have v little impact on it.

But then for myself for example, it spirals me into constant grazing ALL day. So I prefer to go out for a meal and have a high fat AND high carb meal (steak/chips last week, burger this week etc). Just different approach mindset wise.

I only put this is here as I saw your posts on PHMG's thread and wanted to highlight there's diff ways of doing it - what he's doing isn't necessarily 'lazy' or 'wrong'....

The approach you're on I'd imagine is high carb/low fat refeed

His is high fat with (I'd guess) lower carb days throughout the week

The ingredients part I just find interesting when actually dictating 'clean Vs dirty' - actually it should be classed as high carb Vs high fat a lot of the time as out of the two from a hormonal perspective, the ice cream I'd class as 'cleaner'. Just more calorie/fat dense.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So you have a cheat meal you say... Not a days bingeing on double servings from maccy ds packs of cookies bags of skittles etc.. Thibk that was all by about 3 pm lol

I see your point completely and yes i find myself wanting to graze. Its bloody horrible lol. I just find a days bingeing a strange thing so close to a comp . And can see how a cheat /meal . Wuld be beneficial but not a days worth of junk food including mcds n so on.... But in all fairness im new to the game and maybe i should have kept my opinion. To myself .

:lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> So you have a cheat meal you say... Not a days bingeing on double servings from maccy ds packs of cookies bags of skittles etc.. Thibk that was all by about 3 pm lol
> 
> I see your point completely and yes i find myself wanting to graze. Its bloody horrible lol. I just find a days bingeing a strange thing so close to a comp . And can see how a cheat /meal . Wuld be beneficial but not a days worth of junk food including mcds n so on.... But in all fairness im new to the game and maybe i should have kept my opinion. To myself .
> 
> :lol:


No actually you have a very valid point there. I do now have a cheat MEAL.... As before, I found the high carb DAY too much and just wanted to keep picking.

You're spot on there tbh... I don't have a cheat 'day'.... It's a case of low fat/carb and normal meals all day and then Jade & I go out for a meal in the eve where I a decent chunk of calories!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh thats my kinda point. i see guys like big jim and yourself. Have a cheat MEAL. In prep and completely understand its use and when and when it shuldnt be used. I just voiced my opinion on full day binges of actuall junk food so close to show day... Can you please stop talking about cheat meals now? I have potatoe n chicken for the rest of the day hahaha. I can smell burgers through my fone right now!!!

I hope things have been good this week and still smashing it and shedding it dude!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking shredded as fûck mate, freak!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so hit lower today.

Wasnt the ideal workout for either me or @sxbarnes.

He has a knee injury irritated atm and i only went and strained my right quad 4 weeks out lol.

Still put in a productive session and still trained to failure. Around the strain and knee .

I think @sxbarnes is impressed with how much legs have come in from the last time he saw me . But will leave that for him to cherp in..

So not ideal today but we worked round and and still left hobbling from a grueling workout aswell as from injuries lol.

Rest day tomo! Ice and ibuprofen gel !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Sean looks more freaky in real life than on these pics believe it or not. Quads have improved massively and are only gonna get more crazy


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Sean, are you planning to stay relatively lean year round from now on?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I reckon you need to take shares out in ibuprofen mate hahahahahaha fair play for carrying on man. Mind set of a winner


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@musclemate. Good question. Tbh im gna leave it in the hands of will... I like to keep some form of abs yr round and i have the kind of build/ shape where i can keep them even with a fair bit of fat and water on me ... That being said i want to gain as much mass as possible. It will more than likely be a case of finding that sweet spot .

I suppose the answer is . Ide like to stay around 12-15% to be realistic. I culdnt stay how i am now . It wuld be no life for me. Maybe i will change my view after show... But right now in the midst of craving all this tasty junk food . I culdnt imagine keeping this up for longer than i have to haha


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing transformation, well done!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> Absolutely amazing transformation, well done!


Thank you mate. Still improvements to be made. Culd have been stricter etc. but 4 weeks left to rectify and really bring something competative to the stage.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Little update on the quad strain this morning.

Little bit sore with bit of discomfort when climbing the stairs. But overall cant be too bad . HIIT cardio on the bike was no issue this morning . So happy days .


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper shredded in this pics mate, crazy definition all over!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers @Adz . Plenty more to come off to really get the job done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm contemplating Burger King for lunch :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I'm contemplating Burger King for lunch :lol:


You're an evil little git teasing him like that bud.... Ooo don't forget the icecream afterwards :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

musclemate said:


> You're an evil little git teasing him like that bud.... Ooo don't forget the icecream afterwards :lol:


Strawberry cheesecake sundae you mean. So good.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:drool: :2guns: . @PHMG


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> :drool: :2guns: . @PHMG


Only joking mate.

Think I will make my own burgers and chips tonight though. Post workout.

Extra lean mince thin warburtons buns and loads of lettuce, gerkins and tomato, lighter than light mayo and sliced potato wedges with a spray of one calorie oil.

I'll work out the exact calories and take a nice pic so people can see that you can eat this sort of thing when dieting as long as you can be bothered to source good ingredients and spend a little longer prepping food.

...obviously not you though Bitch. you do as your fu.cking told.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha yeh my only red meat is before workout. But i will be knocking up lots of dishes sinilar to what uve just said . I think they personally taste better aswell as being less full of crap and tons of cals


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha yeh my only red meat is before workout. But i will be knocking up lots of dishes sinilar to what uve just said . I think they personally taste better aswell as being less full of crap and tons of cals


I wouldn't say taste better but when you are as hungry as we are all day (a good sign of metabolism) then dry rice cakes even taste good.

We all know the three key ingredients for optimum taste....fat, sugar and salt :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so hit up chest and delts today with @sxbarnes.

Very solid session. Worked back upto 60 kg high incline dbs after the pec strain a few weeks back.

Solid 6 first set and 4 with forced 5th second set into drop set. So happy days .

Few pics taken by @sxbarnes





Dnt really do the shoulder stirations justice. Bey hey ho . Hard to see improvements this last week or so even tho i can in person


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you going to be hitting the MT2 and the sun bed soon bud? Or are you just going to slap on the war paint for the day?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

No mt2 for me mate tans all bought will be starting a few days out . Apologies if seem blunt im a zombie this evening


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm missing out on gym shots!!

And my god, we are such a similar shape it's scary.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm missing out on gym shots!!
> 
> And my god, we are such a similar shape it's scary.


Pahaha im waiting on these food porn pics! I will put together a pic of us both in a collage app and upload it . See if ur right


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Pahaha im waiting on these food porn pics! I will put together a pic of us both in a collage app and upload it . See if ur right


Just about to cook the food.

Don't get me wrong, you are leaner....but then I've not started dieting yet have I :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

HAHAHA. And yeh to a degree i agree gd shoulders/ back. Obliques. Ur forearm vascularity is freaky mind !!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so hit up chest and delts today with @sxbarnes.
> 
> Very solid session. Worked back upto 60 kg high incline dbs after the pec strain a few weeks back.
> 
> ...


I did a good job of missing your face off didn't I?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fairplay on the similarities mate . They are pretty close . I do not look 4 kg heavier than you :s





 @PHMG


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> I did a good job of missing your face off didn't I?


I dont blame you haha !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just so you know, my pictures are copyrighted so I will be sueing you for using them without my permission....


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha did u also pay for them to be heavily photoshopped ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha did u also pay for them to be heavily photoshopped ?


Lol, I ****ing wish I knew how to use that Shi.t, I'd not bother dieting at all!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Now theres an idea . Enjoy those burgers buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arms got demolished today.

Strength still good matched previous week on everything .

Tightning up a tad more. Crazy how depleted u can get in a few days! Half the size of monday after refeed but look very very dry .

All seems to be gd


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Arms got demolished today.
> 
> Strength still good matched previous week on everything .
> 
> ...


I'm going to be over 1kg down on last week's weigh in pre refeed....I feel another huge dirty refeed coming on this Saturday :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm going to be over 1kg down on last week's weigh in pre refeed....I feel another huge dirty refeed coming on this Saturday :lol:


Haha u enjoy that buddy. it obv works for you. im too scared to try at this point! Wills told me he doesnt expect much more to come off me weight wise . So im just gna go on robot mode stick to the plan and cruise in... I can eat all the **** i want after :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha u enjoy that buddy. it obv works for you. im too scared to try at this point! Wills told me he doesnt expect much more to come off me weight wise . So im just gna go on robot mode stick to the plan and cruise in... I can eat all the **** i want after :thumb:


Good plan mate.

I've got a good 3-4kg to come off before water so want to lose at least 1kg a week. It worked well so if it ain't broke...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Good plan mate.
> 
> I've got a good 3-4kg to come off before water so want to lose at least 1kg a week. It worked well so if it ain't broke...


Actually watched some of juan morels videos on youtube earlier. He stil hits up massive dirty cheat days all the way in to show day. Person dependant i guess. I deal with sugars and most carbs well so be interesting to dabble with one day but for now play safe with like u say... If it aint broke


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Final run in now man can't go wrong now!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Actually watched some of juan morels videos on youtube earlier. He stil hits up massive dirty cheat days all the way in to show day. Person dependant i guess. I deal with sugars and most carbs well so be interesting to dabble with one day but for now play safe with like u say... If it aint broke


The guy who competes at our place (the older guy John) he has a large pizza and 2 pints evening before any show he does.. He's never not placed! like you say mate its what works for you! I bet any money the day after the show youl look your best and then youl know what your limits are for food next show! Its all a game lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mmmm pizza . We still game for sat at ur place buddy. U got decent back kit and get me trunks on for ya  @1manarmy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Actually watched some of juan morels videos on youtube earlier. He stil hits up massive dirty cheat days all the way in to show day. Person dependant i guess. I deal with sugars and most carbs well so be interesting to dabble with one day but for now play safe with like u say... If it aint broke


I'll have to check that out!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Mmmm pizza . We still game for sat at ur place buddy. U got decent back kit and get me trunks on for ya  @1manarmy


Yes boy course we are! Text me what time

Your coming! Il get Paul to caliper read you again


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Saweet !!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

And the mind games of prep kick in. . Feeling quite crappy tonight had a stressfull day with 2 grouchy kids . Woke up shredded and feel ive really smoothed over . Also having a few bloating issues . Just starting to think im going backwards. :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> And the mind games of prep kick in. . Feeling quite crappy tonight had a stressfull day with 2 grouchy kids . Woke up shredded and feel ive really smoothed over . Also having a few bloating issues . Just starting to think im going backwards. :confused1:


Be strong mate. Who cares if you have smoothed over. As long as you are peeled in the morning, you know it isn't fat so all good.

You getting in some more carbs tomorrow??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> And the mind games of prep kick in. . Feeling quite crappy tonight had a stressfull day with 2 grouchy kids . Woke up shredded and feel ive really smoothed over . Also having a few bloating issues . Just starting to think im going backwards. :confused1:


Chill mate, can't let it get to you 4 weeks out! Save it for the final week lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I no i no . Just planned on have pinch caliper bf reading tomo and i no im not as dry as i have been the last 10 days wulda been a gd mental boost to get a good reading . If you get my drift .. And no buddy high carb day is sunday for me . Just hitting up 2nd cardio of the day on my rest day . I dnt even wna ask you what ur gna eat haha @PHMG


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers lads :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I no i no . Just planned on have pinch caliper bf reading tomo and i no im not as dry as i have been the last 10 days wulda been a gd mental boost to get a good reading . If you get my drift .. And no buddy high carb day is sunday for me . Just hitting up 2nd cardio of the day on my rest day . I dnt even wna ask you what ur gna eat haha @PHMG


Just the mornings food. Will be burger king and popcorn, skittles and minstrels at the cinema too.



...sorry.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple of earliers update pic attempts. Personally not over the moon. But it will be bk on form!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Look great mate. Leave the sh.it food for me. I can look smooth, you can look sharp and win.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea really nailing it big man, where's this Ethiopian gut you crazy prep head 

Just chill out and keep trucking, well on track.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea really nailing it big man, where's this Ethiopian gut you crazy prep head
> 
> Just chill out and keep trucking, well on track.


Its there buddy im tensing.



The addition to my meals has got things moving but far from un clogged yet


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Lean as a mother ****er


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great session dwn at @1manarmy local gym. Great crowd/ atmosphere.

Great back and hammie session. Definately maxed out thw lat pullwdown machine for 14 reps haha

Still waiting for the adex to kick in bit of water but nothing major . Bf was meausred and dropped again. Even tho lower bk was holding water . Everywherelse is was tight and dry. Gd session great chat with paul who is @1manarmy s sort of coach/ supervisor .

Really looking forward to drying out and bringin it in these last few weeks.

Oh and will seems happy with update pics too. So thats put a smile on my face!

Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking cracking @sean 162 you don't have a thing too worry about mate

Keep up the good work


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Great session dwn at @1manarmy local gym. Great crowd/ atmosphere.
> 
> Great back and hammie session. Definately maxed out thw lat pullwdown machine for 14 reps haha
> 
> ...


Such a happy chap for someone who's hungry as ****! Good work today bro looking forward to Wednesday now! Paul's well impressed with your condition this far out man! Gained a decent training partner/mate from this prep mate been enjoyable training every session! Keep it going man!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate! roll on comp day :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome mate! roll on comp day :beer:


Cheers dude . Much appreciatted !


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Very odd but your obliques stand out over everything to me, quality!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just smashed out upper body. Nice solid session. High carb day is commencing BW down to 87.2kg this AM. Thats over 1kg drop this week.

Drying back out and bloat back under control too. Good day on this rollercoaster.

Leg shot for the fun of it



Both legs are the same size not sure why looks otherwise

Have a gd sunday folks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Crazy leg definition / veins mate :laugh:

Still looking great :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Just smashed out upper body. Nice solid session. High carb day is commencing BW down to 87.2kg this AM. Thats over 1kg drop this week.
> 
> Drying back out and bloat back under control too. Good day on this rollercoaster.
> 
> ...


It's just the lighting creating an illusion mate.

You carving today. Mmmmmm....potato. I know I smashed burger king...and kfc, but even if I wasn't doing that, a plate full of potatoes still would have been awesome after a tough week.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just smashed out upper body. Nice solid session. High carb day is commencing BW down to 87.2kg this AM. Thats over 1kg drop this week.
> 
> Drying back out and bloat back under control too. Good day on this rollercoaster.
> 
> ...


Love your leg vascularity mate.... And a great outer sweep.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Crazy bro


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok bitches.

Awesome leg session today. Nothing crazy weight wise but very intense boom boom in out shake it all about!

Feeling good. Still on a high from carb up day . Im sure tommorrows low carb day will fix that haha

Real solid workout with @sxbarnes

Walking like ive been violated by an olympic barbell after that session. All peiceing together nicely.

Happy days . Gna wack the trunks on and get some practice in.

Full as a house is an understatement for today!

:thumb: have a good evening ladies and gentlespoons!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not pushing too much weight. Just sticking to the same each session. Max for 8-10 reps.

Not the time to be risking injury now is it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea nice and intense. Legs don't want to go to work now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm not pushing too much weight. Just sticking to the same each session. Max for 8-10 reps.
> 
> Not the time to be risking injury now is it.


Culdnt agree more . Ide rather take a tad off weight of and get a good mind muscle connection and get that burn

Dnt get me wrong we still pushed for 9-10 reps with 150 kg squats . But thats a more focused 9 over 12 rushed


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok folks hit up chest and delts with my brother from another mother @1manarmy

Great session. Dropper more bf according to the mirror looking nice and dry and possibly a tad bigger or fuller shuld i say.

Heres the session

*high incline dbs*

20 kg x 12

40 kg x 8

50 kg X 5

Working sets

60 kg x 7

60 kg x 5 into drop set 30 kg x 6 or 8 cant remember lol. @1manarmy worked upto 50 kg x 8

Followed by 50kg x 5 into 25 kg x aummit silly like 10-12!

Both finished off with 32.5kg x 13-14

*flat chest press*

1.5 pps x 16 14 14 . Pretty sure patty matched me . If not beat me .( hes on more carbs ) :tongue:

Awesome pump and burn!

*standing cable flies *

1xwarm up plate 2 to failure

2x triple drop sets. Matched each other . Awesome pump / burn and motivation from each other!

*low incline smith*

1 pps warm up x 12

1 3/4 pps x 8 rest pause another 2

Got **** together

Same weight second set x 10! Rest pause and another 2!

Again @1manarmy was matching this.

*laterals!*

12.5 kg x 14 x 3

20 kg x 20 partials dropp setted into 10 kg to failure strict form. Got summit silly like 10 per arm

*rear delt flies*

These got demolished!! Quick in out sets.

Brillaint pump and hit muscle perfect

12.5 kg x 20

10 kg x 18

10 kg x 20

7.5 kg x 20 into drop set of 5 kg x 12

Jobs a gooden got some tips on poses. Real solid sessionand patrick made sure i was pushing to my limits. Awesome spot when needed too.

Not long now folks!!

Been in a right foul mood all day. I needed my gym time muhahaha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Aye good session today brother! This has been an awesome prep so far and training today was bang on the money! Still shifting them 60kilo db's like they are nothing considering how hungry and low carb you are its incredible really! Final run in now brother wel get you over the studio at our place and go through a few more poses/routine before the big day! Keep it up homie


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> Aye good session today brother! This has been an awesome prep so far and training today was bang on the money! Still shifting them 60kilo db's like they are nothing considering how hungry and low carb you are its incredible really! Final run in now brother wel get you over the studio at our place and go through a few more poses/routine before the big day! Keep it up homie


Hes fcuking incredible mate isn't he? You going to Leicester?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Hes fcuking incredible mate isn't he? You going to Leicester?


Yes mate il be going along with a few lads from our place that have got to know Shaun through training! Should be a good day out and Itl give me a look at what il be facing in the intermediates next season


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

legs are looking awesome man, great striations


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ripped45 said:


> legs are looking awesome man, great striations


Thank you bud. Much appreciated. I still wna pushnfor more :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> Yes mate il be going along with a few lads from our place that have got to know Shaun through training! Should be a good day out and Itl give me a look at what il be facing in the intermediates next season


Good stuff. See you down there


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Fairplay on the similarities mate . They are pretty close . I do not look 4 kg heavier than you :s
> 
> View attachment 156093
> 
> ...


Both look incredible!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

What tan have you gone with @sean 162


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pro tan dude . I have the overnight stuff aswell as the bronzer stage finish for the day and muscle juice oil for the finish . U?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Pro tan dude . I have the overnight stuff aswell as the bronzer stage finish for the day and muscle juice oil for the finish . U?


I went with jan tana ultra 1. Plus the moisturiser, pre scrub and pump up oil. All came in one package so thought it would be easier. Ukbff dont allow the instant tans that rub off apparently.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh. I made sure i bought stuff that was allowed in all feds . Plus think the promote pro tan and jan tabna on the ukbff site so shuld be good to go lol

I take that bk nothing about pro tan on the site but i checked with @Bad Alan before i bought and he said all fine to use


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh. I made sure i bought stuff that was allowed in all feds . Plus think the promote pro tan and jan tabna on the ukbff site so shuld be good to go lol
> 
> I take that bk nothing about pro tan on the site but i checked with @Bad Alan before i bought and he said all fine to use


Can't help thinking how retarded we are going to look when not actually on stage walking about :lol:

Like in the services or something on the motorway!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh im gna start applying a coat of overnight tan 3 days out :sad:im gna be locking myself in the house . Gd job you wont be able to see my red cheeks if i do go out !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh im gna start applying a coat of overnight tan 3 days out :sad:im gna be locking myself in the house . Gd job you wont be able to see my red cheeks if i do go out !


I'm do I g the night before and possibly the morning of if needed (quite dark anyway).

I've got work all the final week so fuc.k going in looking like I'm covered in creosote!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm do I g the night before and possibly the morning of if needed (quite dark anyway).
> 
> I've got work all the final week so fuc.k going in looking like I'm covered in creosote!


Hahaha fairplay to you. Ive managed to get final week off so not quite so bad for me lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Hahaha fairplay to you. Ive managed to get final week off so not quite so bad for me lol


Need to save holiday for the baby in November. Bit more important than standing in budgie smugglers on a stage :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

So this lad i work with is 100 kg and 5ft 7

He has a 37 inch waist

He brang in and ate uday 2 steak slices donuts and cookies.

He had pizza for dinner last night

Today hes had crisps 3 cans of redbull and 3 slices of pizza and a choclate bar...

And he honestly is convinced hes eating healthy . He says thats completely healthy ..... Wtf

He says what im doing is unhealthy... To a degreee hes correct. Once it gets to extremes. It is .

But im just so baffled as to how cocky and certain he is that he eats healthy... He has quite a few health issues and is conplaining of feeling lethargic and tired all the time.... Im not surprised!

Just needed to vent


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> So this lad i work with is 100 kg and 5ft 7
> 
> He has a 37 inch waist
> 
> ...


You can't tell some people....so I don't even bother :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Worried for his health tbh. And yet he is genuinley trying to convince me pepperoni stuff crust pizza is one of the healthiest meals around!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Worried for his health tbh. And yet he is genuinley trying to convince me pepperoni stuff crust pizza is one of the healthiest meals around!


Cheese, bread and tomato....he's right. I'm off to pizza hut!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

haha if only Dominos was healthy! He sounds like the average "normal" person tbh, they think as long as they aren't sinking 10 cans of Stella per night they are healthy and the rest are all obsessed


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tbh im probably a bit jelouse all i want atm is donuts and pizza haha oh and ice cream . Mmmmmm


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Most people really do not have a Scooby about food whatsoever. They eat a large carb meal and then wonder why they are tired. They tend to go from the two extremes of pizza and salad with nothing in the middle


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Tbh im probably a bit jelouse all i want atm is donuts and pizza haha oh and ice cream . Mmmmmm


You are jealous and to think I didn't show you a pic of that lovely toffee crisp cereal I just had


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im currently disowning all freinds who send food porn. Its not agreeing with my sense of humour today the hunger is too strong to laugh it off :crying:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 156498


Phmg's "slice" of cake


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Phmg's "slice" of cake


Just a small dessert...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Just a small dessert...


Cnut!

In other news just destroyed thr gunnnzzzzz .

Nice solid session. Literally a tad lighter than last week but odd extra rep.

You know you had a gd arm session when u cant psyichally scratch ur own ear lol

I thought the skinnwas gna burst.

Happy days. I honestly cant see ne changes in condition apart from pumps have increased. Diet been spot on so shuld all be gd . Will find out sat off the big man himself .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Positive mindset seems to have returned. Been suffering bad with cravings and hunger all week to the point its dragged me dwn and made me constantly moody. Havnt cheated and today i seem to be quite upbeat no cravings and embracing the hunger. I keep thinking of the end goal. And its only bloody 16 days away til im sat in hotel tanned up ready to rumble ! . Machine mode.

Dnt get me wrong ive had the odd slip up on refeed day. But ive learnt i cant sit thinking oh what iff.

But what i can do is make the last 2 weeks faultless and smash the granny out of this prep and HOPEFULLY. Bring a decent package and impress the people who have supported me and my coach ! The oracle as i call him.

Neway kinda writing this babble to keep me motivated aswell as possibly others haha. Have good friday bitches !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good babble


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Positive mindset seems to have returned. Been suffering bad with cravings and hunger all week to the point its dragged me dwn and made me constantly moody. Havnt cheated and today i seem to be quite upbeat no cravings and embracing the hunger. I keep thinking of the end goal. And its only bloody 16 days away til im sat in hotel tanned up ready to rumble ! . Machine mode.
> 
> Dnt get me wrong ive had the odd slip up on refeed day. But ive learnt i cant sit thinking oh what iff.
> 
> ...


Keep staying postive mate, last two weeks I can imagine are

The hardest just remember if your this peeled now think how shredded you'll be in two weeks you'll step on stage with pot a doubt that your condition will be one of the top on that stage


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Keep staying postive mate, last two weeks I can imagine are
> 
> The hardest just remember if your this peeled now think how shredded you'll be in two weeks you'll step on stage with pot a doubt that your condition will be one of the top on that stage


Cheers big guy! Im a real softy at heart. Whenever i read something like that. It gets the fire really going!. And especially from someone like yourself . The next step up and my next stage in my eyes


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive eaten ice cream every day on this diet. It's the only weakness if you can call it that. I like to think of it as damage limitation. I don't think I'd have stuck it out without knowing I can have my ice cream each night :lol: God I'm pathetic haha.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Still work to do but i think its doable





Taken at 10 ish last night


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just hit up back and hammies

Gta say .. Best mind muscle connection ive ever had with back. Controlled negatives and squeezes. Im sore already. Amazing session.

Same goes for hammies! Real nice session culd feel every rep and fibre working ! Walking like ive got led boots on now. Tiredddd


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking v good mate. How long left now??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Looking v good mate. How long left now??


2 weeks dude final push. I have more to give so gna give it everything


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Looking v good mate. How long left now??


Hows things going with you? Coming along nicely ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sean 162 said:


> 2 weeks dude final push. I have more to give so gna give it everything





sean 162 said:


> Hows things going with you? Coming along nicely ?


Good work dude - looking spot on. Once carbed up will look so much fuller.

All good thanks mate, 5 weeks today for me. Started ramping things up for final stretch! Will update my journal when back from work, but quad pic this morn


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Good work dude - looking spot on. Once carbed up will look so much fuller.
> 
> All good thanks mate, 5 weeks today for me. Started ramping things up for final stretch! Will update my journal when back from work, but quad pic this morn
> 
> View attachment 156599


Wtf!!! I thought my legs were pretty gd. Jesus mother of mary. They look awesome ! And huge


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Your back is looking great on those pics mate


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Still work to do but i think its doable
> 
> View attachment 156597
> 
> ...


Delts are awesome mate... especially the front one. Same height as your biceps... nice symmetry! :thumbup1:

...And there is that christmas tree I said was coming in a few weeks ago... well done bud!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Your back is looking great on those pics mate


Cheers dude gradually getting there :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

musclemate said:


> Delts are awesome mate... especially the front one. Same height as your biceps... nice symmetry! :thumbup1:
> 
> ...And there is that christmas tree I said was coming in a few weeks ago... well done bud!


That aint no christmas tree. Gimme another week my freind! .

P.s thank you. Gna be a decent off season with this base!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> That aint no christmas tree. Gimme another week my freind! .
> 
> P.s thank you. Gna be a decent off season with this base!


You're going to have an awesome rebound bud


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Good work dude - looking spot on. Once carbed up will look so much fuller.
> 
> All good thanks mate, 5 weeks today for me. Started ramping things up for final stretch! Will update my journal when back from work, but quad pic this morn
> 
> View attachment 156599


Holy **** they are some wheels


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> That aint no christmas tree. Gimme another week my freind! .
> 
> P.s thank you. Gna be a decent off season with this base!


Yea it is lol....


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking epic mate. Looking forward to seeing end product.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it is lol....


X2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude gradually getting there 1:


Mate, you arnt getting there...you are there. You have some slight sub q water to shift, that's it.

Don't go silly low calories or anything like that. there is no fat to come off. Just need to drop test from cycle add a.i. (or up it) and manipulate water.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great minds think alike . Ai in but im very estro sensitive so once oils out think will really tighten up

Cheers for the praise tho dude! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it a week today mate?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

13 days buddy @Dan94


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lower this eve. Nice and simple. Bit of a warm dwn . Still strong in my eyes. Great fast paced session. The tel tel sign was struggling to get up the stairs to the flat. As usuall had @sxbarnes for company and he was pushing hard where knee would let him. Roll on full depletion. Not long now!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Lower this eve. Nice and simple. Bit of a warm dwn . Still strong in my eyes. Great fast paced session. The tel tel sign was struggling to get up the stairs to the flat. As usuall had @sxbarnes for company and he was pushing hard where knee would let him. Roll on full depletion. Not long now!


Yea nice and solid workout from Sean. All that needs to be done. :thumbup1:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Mate, you arnt getting there...you are there. You have some slight sub q water to shift, that's it.
> 
> Don't go silly low calories or anything like that. there is no fat to come off. Just need to drop test from cycle add a.i. (or up it) and manipulate water.


Couldn't agree more! I told him this last week! He could drop about 1kilo

Of water weight from oils and walk on like

He is now! Absolutely peeled!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> Couldn't agree more! I told him this last week! He could drop about 1kilo
> 
> Of water weight from oils and walk on like
> 
> He is now! Absolutely peeled!


Id say drop test, up mast and tren. Up ai. Dont bother carb depleting, just stick to usual food with some water manipulation and then "crap load" the morning of the show.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Id say drop test, up mast and tren. Up ai. Dont bother carb depleting, just stick to usual food with some water manipulation and then "crap load" the morning of the show.


Haha im following orders . I have faith. Hes done me well so far. Do hope i dont loosenthe fullness n hardness wen the tren leaves tho , touch wood increased orals will keep things looking tip top just drier.!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Id say drop test, up mast and tren. Up ai. Dont bother carb depleting, just stick to usual food with some water manipulation and then "crap load" the morning of the show.


Oils will be coming out soon...

No carb deplete just usual diet that he's on now....

No crap loading, steady load over 3-4 days depending on how he looks.....

Considering he's so close all opinions would best be kept to yourselves really, doesn't need any added ideas or questioning....

Cheers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Oils will be coming out soon...
> 
> No carb deplete just usual diet that he's on now....
> 
> ...


I respect that, but he's also posting a log on an open forum and opinions are going to be given.

Thats not to say id go against what you say at all, now you have said that, thats the plan :thumbup1: . F.uck do i know at the end of the day. Not even been there :lol: :lol: Just sort of thinking out load.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PHMG said:


> I respect that, but he's also posting a log on an open forum and opinions are going to be given.
> 
> Thats not to say id go against what you say at all, now you have said that, thats the plan :thumbup1: . F.uck do i know at the end of the day. Not even been there :lol: :lol: Just sort of thinking out load.


Cheers and fair play yes they will, opinions are like ar$e holes as you know lol. Everyone has their own way of doing things, I don't agree with introducing the "crap load" aspect of things when these aren't foods that have been in his diet.

Manipulations are the icing on the cake and only need to be very minor IMO - if you're lean enough and you've dieted right then you're close to being able to just walk on.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers and fair play yes they will, opinions are like ar$e holes as you know lol. Everyone has their own way of doing things, I don't agree with introducing the "crap load" aspect of things when these aren't foods that have been in his diet.
> 
> Manipulations are the icing on the cake and only need to be very minor IMO - if you're lean enough and you've dieted right then you're close to being able to just walk on.


Definitely the best way. You see so many that look great a few weeks out and then look at the stage pics and think "what the f.uck have they done"!! Even the pro's seem to do this.

I'll prob look sh.it on the day as i'll be like "im so watery, need to do depletion and carbcrap" then realise...it wasnt water, it was fat from the s.hit i eat every day :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lets get shredded mofos! That is all i have to say. In our own ways we will all bring our best


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lets get shredded mofos! That is all i have to say. In our own ways we will all bring our best


Hmmmm. You will. Don't think mine will be my best.

Saying that, it's the best I'm willing to sacrifice at this moment in time, so I guess it is my best to be fair.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Its actually extremely hard to manipulate water/carbs/sodium/potassium I'd bet very few get it right! I said to Shaun last week I like the idea of being ready and rolling in on the same diet as he's been on for weeks it makes life easier. I also said youl see guys on the day who are there at 12pm when the doors open and they will sit and eat Jaffa cakes and rice cakes with jam all day until the stage and probably look wet and spilled! I will be taking the same approach as this next prep as I feel the water manipulation was to hard to get correct!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> Its actually extremely hard to manipulate water/carbs/sodium/potassium I'd bet very few get it right! I said to Shaun last week I like the idea of being ready and rolling in on the same diet as he's been on for weeks it makes life easier. I also said youl see guys on the day who are there at 12pm when the doors open and they will sit and eat Jaffa cakes and rice cakes with jam all day until the stage and probably look wet and spilled! I will be taking the same approach as this next prep as I feel the water manipulation was to hard to get correct!


WHOS SHAUN?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> WHOS SHAUN?


Ah **** man I can't spell for sh1t hahahahahahah


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest day has come to an end.

Double cardio done . Diet spot on .

Looking tighter than last week!

Just done half hour posing .

Final stretch has really brought focus up 110% .

Muhaha feeling good and very EXCITED .

Chest n delts tomo. Ooosh!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> Its actually extremely hard to manipulate water/carbs/sodium/potassium I'd bet very few get it right! I said to Shaun last week I like the idea of being ready and rolling in on the same diet as he's been on for weeks it makes life easier. I also said youl see guys on the day who are there at 12pm when the doors open and they will sit and eat Jaffa cakes and rice cakes with jam all day until the stage and probably look wet and spilled! I will be taking the same approach as this next prep as I feel the water manipulation was to hard to get correct!


Not that hard to get right mate....easy to over think and try too much though IMO. Small manipulations are all it takes to add the finishing touches


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Not that hard to get right mate....easy to over think and try too much though IMO. Small manipulations are all it takes to add the finishing touches


I think I struggled due to no actual guidance I just asked other members and read a lot about it! It worked and I tightened up a lot but I didn't feel like I got it exactly right! Il be looking at doing the Hercules on May 9th next year so il probably be in contact with you regarding that anyway mate for a prep coach,can't go wrong then hahaha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cardio time!!! Theres a fire in my belly! .

Bring it on!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so just went and demolished chest and delts. Drop sets have come out just simple working sets and plenty of blood into the muscles.

Highlights where 50 kg high incline dbs for 12 first set. 8 2nd.

Considering ive been a zombie since 5 am was happy few adjudstments went into diet monday and certainly suffering . But that to me is a gd sign. Really push right upto the day now.

Had a guy who use to compete give me the once over in the gym. Turkish fella whos a PT. Hes very impressed at condition and proportions.

In a happy place.

Feel a lil flat and mentally and psyichally drained. But something would be wrong in my eyes if that wasnt the case lol

Very happy with how dry i am too. Over the moon with what me and will have achieved so far. Love u bigman @Bad Alan

Also just to add recovery has slowed lol legs feel so sore and lead like after mon not usually this bad. Then again drop sets dropped so was new workout to the old pins and they know about it lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ok so just went and demolished chest and delts. Drop sets have come out just simple working sets and plenty of blood into the muscles.
> 
> Highlights where 50 kg high incline dbs for 12 first set. 8 2nd.
> 
> ...


Just cruising in now mate - will evaluate next move from Saturday pics


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hit up some arms today u slags x

Nice solid session . Must be the rollercoaster of prep but really feel stomache fat hasnt changed in the past 4 weeks.

Lower abdonimal area looks like it has a bit more to come off . And obv stil hammies and glutes.. Starting to think im not gna achieve the image i have in mind. Will check in with will at weekend and see if theres anything we can do. Or wether im being stupid. Overall just feel times dragging now . Wna get the day here now grr .

Hope ur all good homies anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Hit up some arms today u slags x
> 
> Nice solid session . Must be the rollercoaster of prep but really feel stomache fat hasnt changed in the past 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Same mate. Well looking forward to it which I'm surprised at cos I thought I'd be dreading it through fear.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Hit up some arms today u slags x
> 
> Nice solid session . Must be the rollercoaster of prep but really feel stomache fat hasnt changed in the past 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I imagine this next week you'll see some rapid changes mate, you're almost there


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I imagine this next week you'll see some rapid changes mate, you're almost there


Hope so dude. Hows thing ticking over with you? Still feeling good being natty atm?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Hope so dude. Hows thing ticking over with you? Still feeling good being natty atm?


All good thanks. Haha, actually good! Sometimes forget what it's like to have an appetite and sleep well PMSL


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back and hammies today @1manarmy s gym.

Decent session started full of beans . Left crawling lol

Stripped off and got a look over from few of the lads. Lets just say the reactions put a grin from ear to ear

Keeping feet grounded tho. Considering how i feel i matched a pb on first excercise. Lat pulldowns to head.

Shame didnt get ne gym photos lighting was awesome culd see all tge dryness and vasc.

Lets just cruise in now!

Like to hear your views on what you saw today @1manarmy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

8 days out

Im fairly happy with what im bringing. Pics dnt do much justice . Posing still needs tweeks but its been a journey. And even tho ive bitched. Ive enjoyed it. Cant wait for next sunday!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Back and hammies today @1manarmy s gym.
> 
> Decent session started full of beans . Left crawling lol
> 
> ...


My views are you are as dry as a nuns fanny mate! Rear Delts and hammys are the most impressive! Vascularity is up ten folds! Cracking work


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> My views are you are as dry as a nuns fanny mate! Rear Delts and hammys are the most impressive! Vascularity is up ten folds! Cracking work


Culdnt have done it without your moral support buddy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> 8 days out
> 
> Im fairly happy with what im bringing. Pics dnt do much justice . Posing still needs tweeks but its been a journey. And even tho ive bitched. Ive enjoyed it. Cant wait for next sunday!


You've done amazing mate, can't fault your effort and enthusiasm throughout!

When will carbs come back in?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You've done amazing mate, can't fault your effort and enthusiasm throughout!
> 
> When will carbs come back in?


They never left just low. And i beleive thurs or fri buddy. Gna be gradual carb up . Final plans tbc awaiting email lol.

And cheers the transformation really happened in first 6 weeks. Its just been the lil niggly bits since. Awesome experience overall tho. Cnt wait for tge iceing on the cake. Appreciatte the kind words.

Places i feel i culd of done better / stricter. But live n learn.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> They never left just low. And i beleive thurs or fri buddy. Gna be gradual carb up . Final plans tbc awaiting email lol.
> 
> And cheers the transformation really happened in first 6 weeks. Its just been the lil niggly bits since. Awesome experience overall tho. Cnt wait for tge iceing on the cake. Appreciatte the kind words.
> 
> Places i feel i culd of done better / stricter. But live n learn.


Can't wait to see the result mate. Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looked shredded mate, gonna do excellent!

Is it me or with your Front double bi pose your tri's look week compared to bi's? Yet from the back your tris look huge! Could just be the angle?

Anyway your gonna do some devastation mate, looking beast.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Looked shredded mate, gonna do excellent!
> 
> Is it me or with your Front double bi pose your tri's look week compared to bi's? Yet from the back your tris look huge! Could just be the angle?
> 
> Anyway your gonna do some devastation mate, looking beast.


Haha agree with what ur saying mate i feel not enough tricep hang in front double bi... But they have grown and improved so thats all i can do atm.. Beginners class. Obv i hope to do some damage . But staying grounded . Im sure theres plenty of fellas working just as hard maybe harder. Happy with balance of physique. Just wish condition was a tad better but then again i have very high expectations of myself . Just looking forward to getting up there now and enjoying the experience!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oi oi !

So got upper session done this morning. Strength still awesome but just worked thru at a reasonable rate . Didnt break the bank..

Last 3 days everyday i have seen visual signs of drying out. Obliques are now covered in paper thin skin. Just some more to come off other areas. Definition on back double bi has surpassed all of my expectations now. So happy days.

Feeling very empty / tired / lethargic/ hungry.. But the end is in sight. Pleased with the changes last few days its been a wile since i culd see visible changes stand out .

Last stretch now folks.

Have a good sunday fellow ukm beasts !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Barstarrd bk and ciatica playing up grrrrr


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Barstarrd bk and ciatica playing up grrrrr


Rest up mate - hit legs with all machines today if needs be. Whatsapp me the usual workout and I'll adjust it!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Already half done mate done squats and legpress just gh raised and calves left. It hasnt got ne worse its been like it for a few days i just assumed i was stiff. Hasnt effected training just mobility/ posing practice


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have some excercises to do later along with some ibuprofen gel. See if i can free it up .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Legs all done. Very flat and depleted looking. Which to me is a good sign before carb up. Feel like death warmed up this week.

Also feels very strange not pushing to maximum in gym lol. But just gna coast in. Had painkillers and done excercises for bk. gna get my fish and pots in me and then get a nap. All fun and games ladies and gentlespoons.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another day ticked off the calender. Bk trained this morn nice smooth short session. Nothing crazy. Really feel like im on a diet . Which is good. Bring on those carbs. In a really good mental place with plans all set out .. Just gta follow and bring my package. See what we can do. Super excited. Concentration span is none existant . 1 more gruelling day of diet and cardio left .

Hope all u sexy mofos are good!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Very pleased with this prep mate, bring it in now moooo****er


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Very pleased with this prep mate, bring it in now moooo****er


Thats what i like to hear. And dont u worry pal im bringin it !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

LAST CARDIO OF PREP MOFOS!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157301
> 
> 
> LAST CARDIO OF PREP MOFOS!


Enjoy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just hit up final chest and delta with @sxbarnes and @theyouth.

Plenty of strength left in the tank but held back. Nice comfortable 12-14 on 45 kg high incline dbs snigger snigger. And that wasnt too failure. Looking thw emptiest and flattest and smallest waist if the whole prep. Which im over the moon about knowing carbs will soon be going in. Just gta plod thru the next few daya and enjoy the weekend.

Its my birthday monday too


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back shot from today . Dodgey angle/ lighting . But oh well gives an idea


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Superb!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

The run in begins.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate!

I see good things come comp day


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> The run in begins.....


Oh jesus! One full piggy. I wna go bk to bed now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Oh jesus! One full piggy. I wna go bk to bed now lol


Someone been eating? Lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Someone been eating? Lol


You'd think after being on lower carbs that a nice bowl of oats and honey for breakfast would be welcomed lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You'd think after being on lower carbs that a nice bowl of oats and honey for breakfast would be welcomed lol


Some people eh?! Don't know they're born! :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh it was lushhhh!! It just made me sleepy lol. Stomaches tighter and drier 1 hour later lmfao . Was expecting a pot belly


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been following along mate and got to wish you best of luck for show day. Enjoy the process and the rebound! Looking shredded from the pics you've posted, looking forward to seeing some show pics. How long was the prep?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Started on my own 15 weeks out mate started working with will 11 weeks out. Think ide of brought a bigger package if i started from day 1 with will. As i dieted bit silly first 4 weeks.

Live n learn. Looking forward to the experience .

Thanks for the kind words and support !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Started on my own 15 weeks out mate started working with will 11 weeks out. Think ide of brought a bigger package if i started from day 1 with will. As i dieted bit silly first 4 weeks.
> 
> Live n learn. Looking forward to the experience .
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and support !


Prep or anything is full of what ifs lol

You look awesome now mate and that's what matters Looking forward too seeing what you'll look like full of glycogen etc


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mate i just spoke to will . Just did a tad circuit training 2 hours after a carb meal.... I have surpaced any expectation i had haha. So lets rock it out.. As long as i dont spill. And i shuldnt . Its all gravy!! @bail. Just gta relax and follow plan!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cruising in.. Pics are pretty crap for detail both me the mrs and training partner all agree its a dif league in thw flesh . But hey ho the camera dnt like me. Least all the gentlespoons who come sunday will see the real thing


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Keep plugging away on Wills plans dude - v v close now! Exciting


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple more from this morn pre food


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Keep plugging away on Wills plans dude - v v close now! Exciting


Yes buddy following to the absoloute T... Pics dnt show the changes ive seen in the past 24 hours but im very very happy with what ive achieved .


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Not read the entire thread YET

Just scrolled page 1 and seen you was a beast so flicked to the last page to see what changes have been made

You look fantastic, I'm massively impressed

I have some questions but I'm guessing most will be answered throughout the journal so I'll just get reading


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Fantastic work, looking ace.

All the best for show day and enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157405
> 
> 
> View attachment 157406
> ...


That side tri is something different mate looking great


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157405
> 
> 
> View attachment 157406
> ...


Good luck buddy for the weekend. You've put loads of work to getting where you are... Congratulations!

Now all you need to do is to remember to smile you grumpy bugger.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Won't be on here all weekend as going to a festival, so thought I better pop in now and wish you best of luck mate... not like you'll need it though.

Looking awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Finished reading it all

Plenty of update pictures and information which makes for a great log

Inspiring stuff

Good luck for the show


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers lads and ladies! First coat of tan has gone on


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuking quality mate well done. What show and where is it?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking quality mate well done. What show and where is it?


East of england ukbff. Begginners

Leicster


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just rolled outa bed folks!







Bare in mind this is me at my flattest part of the day folks so take it easy


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just rolled outa bed folks!
> 
> View attachment 157441
> 
> ...


Amazing what a coat of tan makes. Looking good matey... you will smash it.

SMILE


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dnt worry cheesy grin is on top form . Just not for first rhing in morn lol . Ps thanks im under no illusion i will be leanest i feel quads are a tad smooth etc but nothing can be done now so just make my strong parts show through!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck mate (if it's tomorrow)

And I have only just figured out the resemblance

Vince G physics of greatness????? Except more ripped and bigger and well.......maybe I am just tired but here's a pic


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> Good luck mate (if it's tomorrow)
> 
> And I have only just figured out the resemblance
> 
> ...


What did i ever do to you to deserve that insult ?? :lol:

:whistling: if i actually remind you of him im in the wrong sport lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> What did i ever do to you to deserve that insult ?? :lol:
> 
> :whistling: if i actually remind you of him im in the wrong sport lol


He looks more like me!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> What did i ever do to you to deserve that insult ?? :lol:
> 
> :whistling: if i actually remind you of him im in the wrong sport lol


Haha sorry man it's just the glasses maybe.... No speck-tickle discrimination here


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha the contacts will be in tomo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good luck Sean. I bet today is dragging. I've got a whole week to wait!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Good luck Sean. I bet today is dragging. I've got a whole week to wait!!


Yes mate it really is. And cheers buddy . Dnt even care about doing well nemore just wna enjoy the experience !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple more while the tans on.

May never happen again .

Memorobelia . And all that jazz


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

How many more coats do you apply.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im gna put 1 to 2 more of this overnight stuff on then a bronzer on the day followed by oil pre stage mate . Im quite dry so dark and oiled

This is basically just base coat


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hi Sean, I know Wills looking after u but just wanted to remind u to have an AWESOME time on stage tomorrow. It really is so enjoyable so focus on that  I'll be waiting on the end of wills phone for updates just in case u don't get to stop in on your journal tomorrow.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hi Sean, I know Wills looking after u but just wanted to remind u to have an AWESOME time on stage tomorrow. It really is so enjoyable so focus on that  I'll be waiting on the end of wills phone for updates just in case u don't get to stop in on your journal tomorrow.


Really appreciate that claire! Feeling relaxed and just gna enjoy it . Hope everythings good with you . And ill be sure to give will plenty of updates.

Thank you


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best of luck tomorrow mate, Im sure you will smash it and do yourself proud.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Best of luck today mate hope you smash it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck buddy, enjoy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

2nd! And an invite


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Well done @sean 162!!!

Enjoy the food!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Now eat!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157510
> :thumb:
> View attachment 157510


Well done mate positivity and good work ethic does pay off proof right their


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy your next meal mate 

Food porn required


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work dude  congrats!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok. So just stopped off to eat some ice cream...

Got 2nd today and british finals invite..

Had some feedback... I had the best condition / shape / size.. Tan leaked as rushed pump up. Only had 10 mins call . So got seeating before stepped on stage.. Fair play to the fella who beat me ! He brought it. Definately squeezed that lil extra out of poses and had slightly better stage presence. All things to learn from!

Overall very happy. Just ever the perfectionist . If i had the wxtra 15 mins notice i think i culda sailed in with a cooler head and done the full job... Never the less over the moon with what i brought . And massive learning curve ! .

MASSIVE THANK YOU. To @Bad Alan. Hes been there all the way and i followed plan to the T. If i had that extra 15 mins notice i think i culda brought it home for u buddy. But now we concentrate on bringing in the bigger more inpressive volume 3!

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS! I hope i done ukm proud . Im 85% happy. Just think i culda squeezed the win. But im not a sore looser the dude qho won was awesome and after his routine i knew hed done it and ahook his hand straight away ..

I have the pleasure of the drive home now

Sean x

Shout outs to @1manarmy @theyouth @sxbarnes. Massive thanks for support and puahing me through tough times. I know what i gta do now and how to do it !


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Ok. So just stopped off to eat some ice cream...
> 
> Got 2nd today and british finals invite..
> 
> ...


Well done fella.

It's been great following your journey, did you manage any pics at the event ?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157510
> :thumb:
> View attachment 157510


Well done Sean... I knew you would place as you are in stonking condition... And there, finally is that smile we have been waiting for!

Go and stuff yourself... And start thinking of the next conquest. :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok. So just stopped off to eat some ice cream...
> 
> Got 2nd today and british finals invite..
> 
> ...


No need to thank me pal bodybuilding is a close kept community to 99% of general public we are seen as freaks that put our selfs through pain and hunger for a trophy so no matter how far away you'd have competed I would have travelled to see it same as the guys travelled to see me! Well done today mate you fully deserved a place and I hope

You enjoyed it enough to make you want to do it again!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> No need to thank me pal bodybuilding is a close kept community to 99% of general public we are seen as freaks that put our selfs through pain and hunger for a trophy so no matter how far away you'd have competed I would have travelled to see it same as the guys travelled to see me! Well done today mate you fully deserved a place and I hope
> 
> You enjoyed it enough to make you want to do it again!


X2. We all help each other here mate.

I do something too . Think its squatting


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Biggest chest back legs tan there..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

If the guy to your right won..... You was robbed. Legs píss all over his and so does the rest of you!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just like to publicly thank my brilliant fiance too. Shes been amazing and really touched me to se her dwn at the front egging me on today. Its great to have a supporting partner!

And this lil champ has a new toy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

The guy on the far right of the back shots won. Tbh he brang a awesome package


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> The guy on the far right of the back shots won. Tbh he brang a awesome package


He's got a fair ol peak on his biceps man! The photos your misses got are awesome! Cake looks incredible man


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its desert for the stuffed crust pizza in the oven muhaha. Yeh fairplay to him. He had done 3 local shows tho and it showed on stage but none the less he brought his a game. Smiled and nailed poses. Real nice bloke too. Infact us top 3 all pumped up together and oiled each other. Great pair of lads . Really hope 3rd place man nails his tan for finals he was absoloutely shredded


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Is that an actual smile?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> Is that an actual smile?


From ear to ear.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 157529


Not bloody physique. I'm out


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Doing the local shows is a great idea. Learning dat stage presence


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations, you looked awesome!

Great attitude too, each comps a learning curve and nothing will give you a true understanding of competing no matter how much research as there's so much detail that goes into comp day, and being on stage etc other than actually getting on stage.

As said, local shows before the big day help massively, means everything, every little detail can be practised and can help settle nerves.

Massive well done, really amazing, enjoy your grub! :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done mate, you look fantastic on the stage and if you learnt more from it then its a great bit of extra knowledge for you.

That cake looks so good, enjoy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Been quietly reading this the whole way through. Fcuking well done mate. Looked brilliant up there!!!! Enjoy the rebound !!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

love reading stories like this onhere. welldone mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Happy 26th to me bitchessss


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Happy 26th to me bitchessss
> 
> View attachment 157539


Happy birthday mate. Enjoy!!!!

What's the plans for a rebound now you are not doing Brits.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers dude. Plans arnt set in stone yet but basically. A good 18-24 months off and serious consistant training and growth( hopefully) i wna stick working with will. See what we can do. This prep has knocked the wallet and me psyichally. So i dont fancy the extra stress of busting my nuts just to make numbers up at the brits.. I may do the odd 6-8 (cut ) next yr and do a local show for just experience. Try n book a holiday with the fam just after. Make the most of the situation and generally plan things better.. Im pretty certain i wna step on stage again but in actuall true condition with size and experience under my belt. So there will be a new journal in due course . Will has faith in me and my base and shape. So to me i got nothing to loose. I love the sport and aslong as i keep the balance with family right . Its all good. The mrs is actually hooked after yday too haha . She loved it .

Thanks for the interest. Hows things with u. Youve been quiet as of late ?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey pal, well done yesterday you looked great! if it wasnt for the tattoo i wouldnt have known it was you lol. you you came out the top 3 was easy to spot, it was close between u and the guy who came 1st. once again well done! you going to do the british?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude. Plans arnt set in stone yet but basically. A good 18-24 months off and serious consistant training and growth( hopefully) i wna stick working with will. See what we can do. This prep has knocked the wallet and me psyichally. So i dont fancy the extra stress of busting my nuts just to make numbers up at the brits.. I may do the odd 6-8 (cut ) next yr and do a local show for just experience. Try n book a holiday with the fam just after. Make the most of the situation and generally plan things better.. Im pretty certain i wna step on stage again but in actuall true condition with size and experience under my belt. So there will be a new journal in due course . Will has faith in me and my base and shape. So to me i got nothing to loose. I love the sport and aslong as i keep the balance with family right . Its all good. The mrs is actually hooked after yday too haha . She loved it .
> 
> Thanks for the interest. Hows things with u. Youve been quiet as of late ?


Good plan I reckon mate you clearly put alot of effort in this prep now it'd time to relax and grow, does this mean you qualify for next years nationals aswell??


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

you can really see who puts the full work in and who tries the easy way when it comes to stage, you and the guy who won make a few of the others look like some above average blokes.

but did you actually flex so hard your nose blew out?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nose blew out? . Nah tbh i culda squeezed harder and smiled more. I was flustered just before going on. Didnt have head fully in the game . But no excuses matey deserved the win. And i dno about next yr mate . As far as im aware i cant enter inters? Everyone has to re qualify for finals each yr. unless invited for watever reason. But i dno as im only beginners . Regardless will be probs 2016 before i attempt to bring my next attempt in


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Happy 26th to me bitchessss
> 
> View attachment 157539


Happy birthday mate and congratulations on the show, really pleased for you, that front shot looked great.....apart from the face


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yeh, happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahhh just been out for my birthday meal with my beautifull fiance. Had a brilliant weekend and birthday.

Absoloutely loving life!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Happy 26th to me bitchessss
> 
> View attachment 157539


Those Air Max are sweet :cool2:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Cheers dude. Plans arnt set in stone yet but basically. A good 18-24 months off and serious consistant training and growth( hopefully) i wna stick working with will. See what we can do. This prep has knocked the wallet and me psyichally. So i dont fancy the extra stress of busting my nuts just to make numbers up at the brits.. I may do the odd 6-8 (cut ) next yr and do a local show for just experience. Try n book a holiday with the fam just after. Make the most of the situation and generally plan things better.. Im pretty certain i wna step on stage again but in actuall true condition with size and experience under my belt. So there will be a new journal in due course . Will has faith in me and my base and shape. So to me i got nothing to loose. I love the sport and aslong as i keep the balance with family right . Its all good. The mrs is actually hooked after yday too haha . She loved it .
> 
> Thanks for the interest. Hows things with u. Youve been quiet as of late ?


Good stuff mate. Good solid plan and great you balance this with family life, many dont, and I've seen so many relationships fail because of a comp prep.

Yeah I'm hardly on now mate. I've moved and in a dif job so don't get Internet access like I used to. Kind of lost interest a lot in bodybuilding because of bad financial situation and general injures, poor appetite (excuses really) but getting back into it. Now this job is better money I should be able to bodybuild comfortably now.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate. Good solid plan and great you balance this with family life, many dont, and I've seen so many relationships fail because of a comp prep.
> 
> Yeah I'm hardly on now mate. I've moved and in a dif job so don't get Internet access like I used to. Kind of lost interest a lot in bodybuilding because of bad financial situation and general injures, poor appetite (excuses really) but getting back into it. Now this job is better money I should be able to bodybuild comfortably now.


Good! Get another journal up and get smashing it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Good! Get another journal up and get smashing it!


Won't be a journal mate. I don't have the time to update it as only time I get to go online is late evening and that's time I want to spend with the missus relaxing. Will drop in from time to time when I have chance and plan to compete next year of I can et my motivation back. We shall see.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Happy birthday mate and congratulations on the show, really pleased for you, that front shot looked great.....apart from the face


Cheer orange Ron. Had to start sumwhere. Plenty learnt.

Had a smashing bday too . Bit gay just woke up with sore throat and headache of death tho. And begore anyone says it. I didnt have a drink lol

New journal shuld be up by end of week. New chapter. Buzzing to get into it!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just had a scroll through and i think ive found the pic that sums up to me my peak in condition for the prep.

Not sure if this is what the judges would have been looking for but this shot to me is the best potrayal of my condition and achievement during this journey. This is what i wanted to achieve and im soo happy i achieved it . This is sat morning 1 day out


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate I've just caught up on this and massive congratulations! You looked awesome up there. I think a good off season and hit the stage 2016 and they'll be no stopping you!

Can't go wrong with @Bad Alan who knows his sh1t and one of the only opinions I trust.

I don't blame you not doing the Brits if you feel like you're making the numbers up but I think with 8 weeks you could come in a tad tighter and do some damage. I'm gonna be the same though, if I come 2nd and get an invite I don't think I'll go. If I'm not good enough to win my qualifier then why would I be good enough to place at the Brits?!

Well done again mate and enjoy your rebound.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Mate I've just caught up on this and massive congratulations! You looked awesome up there. I think a good off season and hit the stage 2016 and they'll be no stopping you!
> 
> Can't go wrong with @Bad Alan who knows his sh1t and one of the only opinions I trust.
> 
> ...


Cheers liam. Much appreciated. Yeh ive had a look back and seen more photos. I was lucky to get the placing i did. The dude who won had it hands dwn looking back his balance was awesome and his posing was faultless. He had great bicep peaks and conditioning . I know i culda come in tighter but even so i culdnt compete with certain body parts. I killed it with legs but overall. He had it on me . So im a lot more humble and satisfied now. Aswell as grateful..

Time to bring it all up and have fun doing so.. Keep grinding it out although u make it look and aound easy! . Look forward to meeting u in a couple of weeks bud !


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

:wub: just popped in to say how proud i am of you ... You are amazing. I admire your determination. Lets dooooo this


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh god ^^^^^^ lol. Pass me the sick bucket.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MrsB162 said:


> :wub: just popped in to say how proud i am of you ... You are amazing. I admire your determination. Lets dooooo this


Ahhhhh, how lovely


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MrsB162 said:


> :wub: just popped in to say how proud i am of you ... You are amazing. I admire your determination. Lets dooooo this


----------



## MrsB162 (Sep 3, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


>


Errrrrm... Trust you to pipe up. Stalker


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha mate . Ide rather have her supporting me on here than chucking tommys toys at me telling me she hates prep! .

Something changed when she saw me on stage in my budgee smugglers.

I guess shes only human!

And ide rather her have an account rather than keep posting under mine lol.

P.s thanks to a few of @Suprakill4 words in liams thread . Im actually eating my own words and gna be taking up my invite for the finals and the pedal hits the metal in the morning with fasted cardio.

Will get a new journal up to cover the next 5 weeks in the morning.. Had a lot of support on here and locally.. I may aswell see it through. Its beginners . When i start messing with the big boys i may not get the opportunity again .. And like was said.. If the judges deem me good enough to invite me. Who am i to say otherwise!

Goodnight mofos!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good decision!!!!!!! You went way down in my estimations but you have redeemed yourself. Still ugly like @Chelsea though... Lol.

Each to their own, I would go ballistic if my missus joined up. This is my thing and my getaway lol. But welcome mrs Sean


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahaha. I got my work cut out ! This is today in gym. God knows what weight i am at end of day but woke up at 101kg. Was 89.4 on sunday :/



Haha ugly. I cant argue with. But for godsake not @Chelsea leauge


----------

